# THIS IS ITALY



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Blackshape, Italian technology on wings.*
The history of two young and dynamic businessmen from Bari producing ultralight airplanes made in carbon fibre.​







Blackshape represents a typical success entrepreneurial story. Blackshape is the brainchild of two young and dynamic businessmen from Bari, who started on their own a company which now has over sixty employees, and a significant financial turnover. Thanks to a public funding by regional authorities amounting to 25,000 Euros, they created a new company to produce ultralight airplanes made in carbon fibre. Since 2011, the society produces Prime, a two-seater airplane, which is used inItaly and abroad by those who wish to learn how to fly.

Thanks to state-of-the-art computation and modeling tools, advanced aeronautical engineering and a captivating design, the aircraft is largely used in flying schools beyond the Italian borders, and it can be seen in the skies of a dozen different countries. Already popular in privately-run schools, it is now a prime choice for governments who are willing to upgrade their military training facilities.

South Africa was the first: the Ministry of Defence inPretoria has commissioned a number of Blackshape airplanes for its wannabe pilots. Other government are likely to follow the same path, as the Blackshape is now the best product available in its field – and it is also the one with the cheapest running costs, a further appeal for international buyers, together with constant investment in research and innovation: Blackshape CEO Luciano Belviso is not going to stop now, as he feels “a strong responsibility to do even more and even better to continue to hold high the name of our technology and our industry”.

Recently, Blackshape Prime received the “Flieger Magazine Award” in the ultralight category as the best airplane in the world. The prize recognized the top-end technologies used to create the airplane and, as the Blackshape was considered “an absolute novelty both in terms of technology and in terms of performance and flight characteristics as well”, and achieved “the highest standards in the world in just two years with an innovative and inspired by the most advanced technologies of the industry.”​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*The origin of China’s passion for Tuscany brunellos.*
They are known for their ability to “age well”, as tea leaves in China.​







For those who are aware of China’s passion for tea, it should not be surprising to learn that when asked to say which is their favorite wine, they opt for Brunello di Montalcino, possibly made by the Biondi-Santi family. Tuscany brunellos are known for their ability to age. Most of them can keep their magic flavor for 50, or even 60 years, while some of them are good even after one hundred years. This characteristic is particularly appreciated in China, where tea leaves are said to be much better if they can age for quite a while.

Beyond that, Chinese people certainly appreciate the fact that most of Biondi-Santi’s success grounds on its deep familial connections and its habit of passing secrets and expertise through generations. Clemente Biondi-Santi established the vineyard in 1880, planting sangiovese and developing good clone for this grape, the Sangiovase grosso. His grandson, Ferruccio, used the Sangiovese grosso to create a modern version of Brunello, contributing to switch Montalcino specialty from sweet white to strong red. Indeed, before Biondi-Santi brunellos became famous, Montalcino was renowned for its Moscadello, a white wine made from the Muscat grape. 

After Ferruccio, three more generations of Biondi-Santi took care of the family business: his son, Tancredi, his grandson, Franco, and his great-grandson, Jacopo, who is currently managing the estate focusing on elegance and balance, which means that he is taking care that all wines are fermented in neutral Slavonian oak for 18 days, and then aged in 7,000-liter oak casks for two to three years. This process is crucial to help wine to age properly, and reach the market when it tastes like a young wine, but is also offers special aromas that are typical of aged wine. It is all about respect of original traditions, that Jacopo Biondi-Santi is not interested at dismissing. Actually, it is said that he respects his cellar so much that when he enters it he always wears a jacket and tie or suit.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Italian Sanlorenzo launches Therapy super yacht.*
It is a 38m yacht decorated with Canaletto walnut floorings, white sand upholstery, and tailor-made furniture.​







The Italian four-deck super yacht is a 38 meters named Therapy, featuring specious accommodation for ten guests and six crew members. Made for a Turkish client, the owner’s apartment is decorated with Canaletto walnut floorings, white sand upholstery, and tailor-made furniture provided by Italian brands such as Minotti, Ceccotti, Giorgetti, Roda, Paola Lenti and Flos. Bathrooms are adorned with Maljat marble and beautiful black granites are placed in the kitchen counters. All these details where chosen to meet the buyer’s taste while confirming the quality and attractiveness of Made in Italy excellence.

Sanlorenzo is worldwide renowned for its superb craftsmanship and care for details with a constant technology innovation. Therapy is a vessel designed by the Sanlorenzo Technical Dept. in compliance with MCA “LY2″ safety code, the international regulation that guarantees high standards of safety and stability. It combines the timless Sanlorenzo lines to the evocative shape of the 1930s transatlantic liners, guaranteeing incomparable comfort and stability in her large inside and outside areas. Therapy has been recently launched in Viareggio, close the the Sanlorenzo Viareggio shipyard, where its satisfied owner went together with his family and friends to worthily celebrate his $21 million purchase.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

KNOW ITALY
*Matera: the stones's city*
Basilicata​







Touring Matera is like experiencing a forgotten past - you feel as though you are setting foot in a nativity scene when you visit this charming city in Lucania. It’s no coincidence it’s referred to as the second Bethlehem, and was the setting for Mel Gibson’s movie The Passion, and Pier Paolo Pasolini’s Il Vangelo secondo Matteo (The Gospel According to St. Matthew). In the 1950’s when the inhabitants who lived in the grottos dug out of the mountain were forced to abandon those dwellings to settle in modern districts, no one would have ever thought that those grottos - the Sassi - would have become the symbol of a reborn city. UNESCO added the Sassi of Matera to its list of World Heritage Sites in 1993, as a whole and millennial way of life to be preserved and handed down to our descendents. In fact, it was recognized as a model for living harmoniously with the environment while integrating with it and taking advantage of resources without disturbing the environment.

















Geologists call it calcarenite and common folk refer to it as tuff: It’s the rock surrounding Matera that this land’s master craftsmen learned to work with in ancient times. This friable, adaptable material is abundant in the mountain that dominates the city, so it seemed only natural for the people from Matera to go up there and dig out that rock to build a home in it. The material that was extracted was processed to make the façade of the dwelling. After the first home, others were built until there was a network of houses, tunnels and alleyways passing over and in each other to become that magic place called Sassi - a gigantic sculpture, a miracle of town planning that has been recognized as a World Heritage Site. 



































​
Since then, several efforts have been made to restore them. Today a visit of the Sassi is a true journey into the past of these people. However, Matera is not just the Sassi. In fact the city encompasses several areas associated with different eras. The oldest one is in the Civita district, which due to its morphology, can be considered a natural fortress. The area is also home to the Romanesque duomo (cathedral) which was built around 1268-1270 on the acropolis. It houses many works of art including a Byzantine Madonna from the 13th century called Madonna della Bruna. The medieval Renaissance section is located along il Piano, on the outskirts of the Sassi. Finally, there is the new city, with very elegant buildings built by some of Italy’s most renowned architects. Matera has many churches from the 13th-19th centuries, with a large Baroque group, S. Giovanni, S. Domenico and the duomo being the oldest. 








​
In some way, Matera is the symbol of a rural civilization that has been able to keep its traditions alive. The most significant expression of rural art developed in the area of Matera is in the many churches dug out of the tuff, which often times are frescoed. They are scattered around the Murgia plateau or encompassed within the urban fabric of the Sassi of Matera. Make sure you visit the Parco Archeologico Storico Naturale della Murgia e delle Chiese Rupestri del Materano, which extends for over 8,000 hectares amongst the towns of Matera and Montescaglioso. At first sight, it appears to be a rocky desert dotted by low vegetation, carved out by deep canyons, steep precipices and shaped by the atmospheric events. Even in this inaccessible area with a seemingly desert appearance, nature has created a large number of plants and animals and man has left traces of his presence from prehistoric times to date. The oldest indications of this presence were discovered near the Pipistrelli grotto, which is located along a ravine that can be accessed from the Agna di Matera district. This grotto was dug out by the sea and has been lived in by man since the Upper Paleolithic period.

















Food and wine here varies; well-known items include bread and pasta products made with famous durum wheat from Matera. Bread is also often used to prepare dishes such as cialledda calda, with eggs, bay leaves, garlic and olives on cooked bread, and cialledda fredda, made with bread moistened with tomatoes and garlic. Local wine, DOC Matera, is also good and is made in several areas throughout the region using Aglianico, Sangiovese, Primitivo and Greco varieties, and Malvasia grapes from Basilicata.








Artisans still create small, unique masterpieces according to ancient secrets, using wood, tuff, papier-mâché and clay. Carpenters and engravers make furniture and objects that are typical of farm civilizations such as chests and wooden spoons. Ceramic artists make jugs, cups and a unique flask called a cuccù, which is made with multi-coloured terracotta.

















This ancient event can’t be missed. It has been uninterruptedly celebrated on July 2 since 1380, when Pope Urban VI, the former bishop of Matera, ordered the event. Celebrations begin with the procession of the shepherds, which accompanies a picture of the Madonna along the town’s main roads. After celebrating Holy Mass in the cathedral, the 18th-century statue of the Madonna della Bruna is hoisted on a cart, which is created each year by a local artist, and is escorted by horsemen in costume. The cart is then attacked and destroyed in a few seconds by a large crowd, when everyone tries in any way possible to get a piece of the cart, which is supposed to bring good luck for an entire year. Celebrations conclude with fireworks that light up the Sassi and the Murgia grottos.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Rome does the facelift on itself.*
Mayor of Rome Mr. Ignazio Marino, bans motor vehicles:
"With these restoration works and a new pedestrian area of the archeological district, we'll give to the world something unique".​








Via dei Fori Imperiali and the Colosseum by night.​
A major artery running through Rome's historic centre alongside its iconic Colosseum was closed to almost all traffic Saturday, amid heated debate under a scorching August summer sky. Pedestrians took over most of the normally congested and chaotic Via dei Fori Imperiali, as Mayor Ignazio Marino claimed his plan will reduce vehicle traffic by 90% and eliminate some of the pollution and harmful vibrations caused by the steady flow of automobiles. Bicycles, pedestrians, emergency vehicles, buses and taxis are to be the only traffic allowed on the multi-lane street that runs through a major archeological area, stretching from the Colosseum, past the ancient Roman Forum to the central Piazza Venezia. "Thanks to this pedestrianization project, Via dei Fori Imperiali will become the most stunningly beautiful boulevard in the world," the City of Rome claims on its project website. "Here is where it all started, and, here, today's Rome is reborn". 

The route, built by Fascist leader Benito Mussolini, was significantly quieted, as motorists were alerted to the new restrictions by traffic signs installed earlier in the week. Still, some aggravated motorists complained they did not see any signs and were confused by the new routing. "It's a mess, I don't understand anything," of where motorists are now supposed to drive, said one. To mark the revolution in Roman traffic, stages were erected for a 'Notte dei Fori' (Forum Night), an evening of shows and concerts Saturday to celebrate the artery's urban rebirth. Then, beginning at 19:00 on Sunday, public transportation, taxis and emergency vehicles were to be allowed back onto the part of road closest to the Colosseum while the ban continued on private vehicles. Drastically limiting traffic, said the mayor, is crucial to preventing further damage to the Colosseum, or Flavian Amphitheatre, which is close to 2,000 years old and feeling its age. 

Construction began in 72 AD on the monument, which is considered one of the greatest works of Roman architecture and engineering. Its preservation is a far more pressing concern, the mayor suggested, than complaints of inconvenience from some local merchants and impatient drivers. "Today is the beginning of a dream," said Marino, a 58-year-old transplant surgeon who travels frequently by bicycle. "I believe we have a responsibility to keep the richness of history for the entire human kind - it is more important than a shortcut," Marino added in an interview broadcast Saturday by the BBC. In fact, Marino - whose plan has captured headlines internationally - has also declared that his current plans to protect the zone from motor vehicles may not go far enough. ''I am dreaming of arriving at the total pedestrianization of the Roman Forum during my administration,'' Marino has said, adding that extending a metro line would be key to the plan, in order to offer Romans alternative public transport to buses along that stretch of road. 

Marino has suggested he wants to eventually crack through the existing pavement to open new archeological digs. His office is also aiming to establish an office in Brussels to look for European Union funds needed to begin archeological digs in Via dei Fori Imperiali. The dramatic change in traffic patterns was as controversial as a 25-million euro restoration project, given the green light only days earlier, on the ancient Colosseum itself. Management at the monument have said work would begin immediately after an administrative court rejected the final appeal by consumer group Codacons against restoration funding by Diego Della Valle, owner of the luxury shoe brand Tod''s. Codacons had long complained that the bidding process that gave the contract to Tod's was not properly conducted, was too secretive, and may have given the company too many concessions. 

Cleaning and restoration of external surfaces of the Colosseum is planned, to deal with damage wrought by pollution and decades of weather systems. It's expected that 10 arches at a time will be covered in scaffolding for recovery work. The Roman superintendency of archaeology already began work in January to create a safety zone around the ancient Roman arena to prevent injuries from possible falling materials.








*Thanks to this pedestrianization project, via dei Fori Imperiali will become the most stunningly beautiful boulevard in the world. Here is where it all started, and, here, today’s Rome is reborn. The heart of the city will once more be animated by the hustle and bustle of Rome’s citizenry. Heritage of universal significance, in terms of historical interest and artistic beauty, conferred once more upon humanity as a whole. The first step toward creation of the largest archaeological park in the world – for future discoveries regarding the past of the Eternal City.

The city may rightly take great pride in its pedestrianization project for the Imperial Fora (or Fori Imperiali). Rome is delighted to place herself at the service of humanity – worldwide – in this manner. The project came about and has developed thanks to the participation of the men and women of Rome, as a measure which shall enhance quality of life and kindle a new-found love of the city. Thanks to this project, tourists from all continents will have access to the theatre of some of most significant events ever recorded in mankind’s history. Visitors will walk where Julius and Augustus Caesar walked, in the shadows of the Campidoglio hill and magnificent Colosseum. In this location of truly stunning beauty, once more we witness history in the making.*

*Official Website*​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*2015 Milan Expo and its implications for agriculture and technology, in Italy and Asia.*
Milan Expo main theme is “Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life”, a topic that should sound particularly attractive for Asian nations, where food security is a particularly pressing issue.​







The six-month exposition that will be held in Milan from May 1 to Oct. 31, 2015 is about to attract 20 million visitors, one million only from China, and 300,000 more from South Korea and Japan. Giuseppe Sala, chief organizer of the 2015 Expo Milan, believes that such an ambitious target can be achieved focusing on Asian countries. Milan Expo main theme is “Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life“, a topic that should sound particularly attractive for Asian nations. Indeed, food security has become a more and more pressing issue for everybody, and in countries where population is growing so fast it is a real priority. Moreover, in case Asia and Italy will be able to take advantage of Milan Expo to relaunch their cooperation in two key strategies, agriculture and technology, they will also end up accumulating great benefits in terms of growth, sustainable development, and employment.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Gardaland, 38 years of amusement.*
The secret of success of Gardaland is a constant commitment to innovation by its managers, as new rides and shows are added every year.​







38 Years ago, Italian kids (and adults) were offered a new opportunity for enjoying their time, tank to the opening of the first big amusement park in the country, Gardaland. It opened the first time its doors in July, 1975, it is located at the picturesque Lake Garda and very easy to reach, being quite close to the Brenner highway.

Gardaland is now the biggest theme park of the Italian peninsula and boasts six roller coasters, a large number of shows and a total of 32 rides: virtually every kid from the Northern Regions of the country has tried at least once the Magic Mountain, the oldest coaster in the park. Magic Mountain has been operating since 1985 and features a double loop, double corkscrew and a rising helix: the ride is 700 meters long and goes up to 30 meters in height. Visitors to Gardaland can also go to the adjacent waterpark.

In its long history, Gardaland has gone through a series of innovations that made it more and more attractive for kids (and adults), who started to come even from abroad, welcomed by a dedicated hotel. Every year, the Italian theme park welcome about three million people, coming from all parts of Italy and Europe, who go back home highly satisfied about their experience: according to a survey by the specialized magazine Parkscout, the level of appreciation is 90.9%. Such impressive numbers are reflected in the total revenue of almost 60 million Euros.

The secret of success of Gardaland is a constant commitment to innovation by its managers, as new rides and shows are added every year: the total land area of the park has tripled since its opening and the attractions have been increased in number and significantly ameliorated in quality.

*Official website*​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*The conquests abroad: the other side of the Made ​​in Italy.*
Since 2009 the Italian companies have concluded 241 transactions.​







For each two billion in acquisitions made by foreign companies in Italy, one billion will be invested to expand from our border. These operations are largely small-medium, made by companies already present on foreign markets. This has allowed them to continue to sell even when the Italian market began to trudge. And a set of growth strategies, buying brands and factories elsewhere.

From 2009 to now, Italian companies have concluded 241 transactions for a total value of 23.1 billion. At the same time, foreign companies have purchased 363 Italian companies, 47 billion. According to the study carried out by the auditing firm KPMG for the Corriere della Sera, the trend of Italian investments abroad in the last four years has been relatively stable, with an average of five billion a year. 15 less than that relating to the period 2000-2008. If we take one more look to the transactions made by foreign companies, in the last 13 years on average spent 15.3 billion a year in Italy. Two billion more if you consider the pre-crisis period but two less than they did the Italian companies. They were even in the lead. But by the time the picture is completely changed.

Yet something moves. Big as Eni for example, that in the last five years have completed 10 acquisitions, from the UK to Canada, for a total of more than eight billion. But even Campari, very active in America, which has completed nine 936 million. Luxottica and Recordati sects, investing 276 million and 358 million. And yet Amplifon Gitech, Rest. Large companies, with a strong financial structure and a target market mainly international. 57 per cent of the transactions were made in Western Europe. 23 in North America and 11 in Eastern Europe.

*Some of the most active Italian companies in overseas acquisitions:*
* *Eni* (8.038 mln euro): Distrigas; Burren Energy; First Calgary Petroleum; Nuon; Evans Shoal Gas Field; Hindustan Oil Exploration; Gaz de Bordeaux Energie Services; Hewerr Unit; Surestream Petroleum.
* *Campari* (936 mln euro): Wild Turkey; Irish Mist; Carolans; Angelico brands; Sabia; Lascelles deMercado; Sagatiba Brasil; CJSC Odessa; Destiladora San Nicolas; Focus Brand Trading India.
* *Luxottica Group* (276 mln euro): Optifashion; Sun Planet brand; HiTech, Stanza; MySight Vision Specialist Group; Gozluk Endustri ve Ticaret; Alain Mikli.
* *Recordati* (358 mln euro): Dr.F.Frick Ilac; Avkion-Pharm brands; Yeni Illac; Herbacos Bofarma; Farma-Projeckt; FIC, FIC Medical; Lundebeck LLC.
* *Brembo* (30 mln euro): KBX Motorbike; Nanjing Yuenjin Automotive; Sawen Industrial; Donghua Automotive; Perdriel.
* *Amplifon* (317 mln euro): NHC Group; Dialogue; Maxtone.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Siena Cathedral*
Siena * Tuscany Region


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*CERN chooses Made in Italy.*
Turin-based company won the international tender for the supply.​








CERN in Geneva.​
Following an international tender, which saw the participation of the main European companies operating in the electronics industry, Prima Electro Group, Turin-based company, has been awarded the supply of 2,700 power converters, for a total value of 500,000 euro. These converters will be installed on the accelerator located at CERN in Geneva. The LHC is the largest particle accelerator ever built and powerful and is built within a 27 km long underground tunnel located at 100 m depth. The project is based on LHC superconducting dipole magnets working in superfluid helium bath at a temperature of 1.9 K.

A new affirmation for Prima Electro, in addition to the group of Italian industries that provide high-level technological solutions at CERN, confirming a major player in the international market of embedded electronics. The linear power supplies that will be provided at CERN, in fact, have the main purpose of providing the power electronics that detect the quench of the magnets, and, simultaneously, to implement a better control of the measurement data, thanks to introduction of a redundant power supply. Prima Electro follow the entire production cycle, from purchasing of components and raw materials to production and assembly of mechanical parts and printed circuit boards. The CERN three systems provide semi-automatic testing to perform the final test and the activation of the converters. The Italian company will also be responsible for the quality and reliability of the product.

"We are very pleased with this partnership with CERN and to be able to start a collaboration in the field of research in high energy physics," said Steve Harris, Executive VP Sales & Marketing of Prima Electro. "With the delivery of 2,700 converters we will continue to make our contribution in improving the control measurement data of the Large Hadron Collider, the most innovative accelerator built by CERN so far. We are very proud to have been chosen to take part in this project and we sincerely hope that this collaboration is the beginning of a long and fruitful partnership in the provision of electronics at CERN in Geneva. "

"The collaboration between CERN and the Prima Electro in the supply of 2,700 converters, is part of the improvement project of the Quench Protection System for 1,232 magnets super-conductors of the main chains of dipoles the LHC, "said Knud Dahlerup-Petersen, Head of the electrical systems for the protection of the LHC. "This implementation will take place during the first long shutdown (LS1) of the LHC. The expected duration for the shutdown will be very short, so Prima Electro will be required to work quickly, but from the beginning there was great enthusiasm and commitment in respect of production and delivery times. We are very pleased to be working with Prima Electro."

This collaboration with CERN for Prima Electro is an important project that will last throughout 2013, the Italian company offering the chance to prove himself once again a reliable and high-profile provider of electronic solutions.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Italy hosts top holiday destinations in the Mediterranean region.*
Six places in the top twenty.​







In case you are looking for the best holiday destinations in the Mediterranean region, it’s useful to know that Italy enters the top twenty issued by Trivago, the world’s largest hotel search website, as the most represented country, thanks to six outstanding locations: *Capri* (Campania Region) ranked 3rd, *Siracusa* and *Trapani* (Sicily Region) respectively 7th and 11th, *Alghero* (Sardinia Region) 12th, *Santa Margherita Ligure* (Liguria Region) 13th, and *Lignano Sabbiadoro* (Friuli Venezia Giulia Region) 18th.

Greece followed Italy with five destinations, then came Spain with four, and France and Portugal with two, respectively. Trivago ranking is based on 5.000 clients’ reviews posted on their and many other websites.​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^Very interesting and perfectly prepared articles as well as beautiful photos about one of world's most fascinating countries!:cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Italy is the best place to retire.*
The country scores high in health and overall quality of life, especially in small towns.​







Specialized agencies and international magazines agree that, for a foreigner, Italy is the best place to retire. Its advantages are diversely identified, but the judgments converge on the result.

After a life of work and sacrifices, it is worth moving to Italy to spend the last years of life. Why is it? Business Insider, a U.S. business and technology news website based in New York with millions of followers, affirms flat-out that Italy scores high in health and overall quality of life, while the Huffington Post – the most influential web-magazine – is more specific and underlines that small towns in Italy are not only quaint, but they can also be home to an affordable retirement property where you can enjoy beautiful vineyards, great food and temperate weather. International Living, a U.S. based magazine specialized in housing outside the U.S., regards retirement in Italy as a dream: great art cities match with landscapes that are as gorgeous as they are diverse.

Others pinpoint to single areas of the Peninsula. For example, the American Association of Retired Persons chooses Marche region, defined as a lovely land of vineyards, snow-capped mountains, and splendid beaches, which prides itself on some of the best fish dishes in Europe, and is trendy enough to have caught Dustin Hoffman as a tourism spokesman. Writer Jason Moretti, in his book “Living in Italy” agrees and states that “nature lovers will get more pristine beauty for their money in Le Marche than anywhere else”.

Even the Wall Street Journal chooses Italy. Its preference goes to Lucca, thanks to its little town’s charm, and Abruzzo, a region whose many protected hill towns of great beauty and charm impressed American reporters. U.S. News shares the same opinion: Abruzzo tops the list of its latest world’s 21 best areas for retirement: it is rich with culture, history and romance, at prices that even retirees working with modest budgets can afford to embrace.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Bringing classical art from Sicily to California: an exhibition to learn about the island’s past.*
Sicily was the through which classical culture transited from Greece to Rome, making the island a flourishing center of innovation and the cradle of magnificent productions.​







Californians are re-discovering the charm of archaeology tank to a classy exhibition of Sicilian ancient artifacts organized in the frame work of the “Year of Italy in the United States“, a series of events meant to showcase our cultural and scientific legacies throughout America.

According to the organizers, “Sicily: Art and Invention between Greece and Rome” presents about one hundred and fifty relics that bear witness to the athletic and military victories, religious rituals, opulent lifestyles, and intellectual attainments that shaped Classical culture at its peak.

After walking the exhibiting spaces and admiring the old masterpieces, the main lesson learnt is that Sicily was the through which classical culture transited from Greece to Rome, making the island a flourishing center of innovation and the cradle of magnificent productions in art, architecture, theatre, poetry, philosophy, and science during the 5th to 3rd centuries B.C., a time when former Greek colonies grew into powerful kingdoms and left an extremely rich heritage to future generations, despite successive invasions that obscured the physical traces of the Sicily’s main cities.

The exhibition is set in Getty Villa, one of two locations of the J. Paul Getty Museum. The location itself helps inspiring visitors, as the Getty Villa was built by J. Paul Getty in 1974 on the model of the Villa of the Papyri at Herculaneum. A classical atmosphere surrounds the beautiful building, which lies between the thriving Los Angeles and the exclusive Malibu, and adds up to the feeling of going back to explore a mythological past given by the enchanting objects exposed.

The most impressive work here is a life-size marble called the Mozia Charioteer, named after Mozia, a small island famous for its vineyards off the western coast of Sicily, where the statue was discovered in a pile of rubble in 1979. The statue represents a tall young man, presumably an Olympic Games victor, and misses both arms and one feet, while the head is separated by the rest of the body but in perfect conditions. The exhibition features also a notable bronze statue of Herakles and many terra-cotta heads and smaller statues are of Demeter, the goddess of good harvests.

The exhibition, which has achieved great popularity since its inauguration, will close on August 19th, to be moved to the Cleveland Museum of Art for three months; then, for another four, to Palermo.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Italy is one of Billion Trade Surplus Club's members.*
"We need political stability to carry abroad the Made in Italy, especially in emerging economies' countries".​








The new Porta Nuova Business District, under construction, in Milan.​
*In 2012, Italy became part of a small club of countries to boast a foreign trade surplus for industrial products above $100 billion. This is shown by the latest estimates by the World Trade Organization, according to which our country last year*recorded a surplus for nonfood products of $113 billion, behind China ($866 billion), Germany ($394 billion), Japan ($292 billion) and South Korea ($205 billion).*Italy is thus one of just five G-20 economies with a structural manufacturing surplus.*

Therefore, outside of our borders, within which the life of this country is constantly slowed by political convulsions and bureaucratic paralysis, and is hanging by the thread of the endless judicial vicissitudes of Silvio Berlusconi, there is a part of Italy that works and builds a good reputation that compensates for the bad one.

The reasons for the “Made in Italy” success are paradoxically the same as those that made it look bound toward an inevitable decline: businesses, specialization, innovation, markets.

According to the pro-decline theory, still hard to die, the first would be too small; the second would be “wrong” (too focused on sectors seen as “traditional”); too small if not absent the third; and finally, the destinations of our export would be too limited to Europe.

On the contrary, it was the flexibility of our small, medium and medium-large businesses that allowed us to win on global markets; it was our “mixed” specialization in mechanical engineering and personal and home goods that allowed us to sell technologies as well as luxury goods to emerging economies; it was our innovation (not measured by statistics) that allowed us to generate more than half of our manufacturing surplus from mechanics and transports vehicles, and niche markets, which are much more technologically advanced than many sectors commonly considered as such and which are dominated by other countries; and, finally, it was in the extra-EU markets, where it was wrongly believed that our businesses would struggle, that we have achieved our biggest successes.

Of course, if the small Italian businesses worked more as part of a network or in a pool, if fiscal measures and if so much red tape didn't burdened those who produce and if the state invested more in research and supported our businesses abroad better, products made in Italy could do even better.

But our basic problem today is not for our manufacturers to make further and more surprising miracles on global markets, after those already achieved. The true miracle that we need is for national interests to prevail over personal interests and for our domestic market to finally beginning showing signs of life again, because we should never forget that Italy is often the first market for those who export two-thirds of their revenues, and if demand remains moribund our gross domestic product will not grow.

But for this miracle to happen we need political stability, a recovery in household and investor confidence, with a spread in steady decline, and a substantial recovery of our reputation internationally. In short, we need for the Letta government to continue to work and rapidly achieve the emergency measures and reforms for which it was born and for which it will be judged;*possibly without that our future, after the many sacrifices made by Italian families, workers and businesses, will again be put in jeopardy by the actions of political parties and their leaders that are little understood abroad, as already happened in 2011.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*10 things Italy does better than anywhere else.*
We know Italy does some things incomparably well. But travelers to the elegant boot don't just want to eat spaghetti, deal with opera and gawk at old ruins. Beyond the clichés, you'll find 10 other surprising ways in which Italy shines.​








A variety of Tiramisù.​
*1. Flattery*
Depending on whether or not you think the occasional catcall or butt grab is flattering, you'll find Italians are aggressively complimentary of friends and beautiful strangers alike. A historical tool for both disarming and defusing, flattery is the fulcrum on which Italian society teeters. As Luigi Barzini writes in "The Italians," "The people have always employed such arts offensively, to gain advantages, destroy rivals and conquer power and wealth; and defensively, as the squid uses ink, to blind and confound powerful men, dictators and tyrants." But you'll likely only notice the butt grabs.

*2. Hot baths*
If flattery doesn't get you out of your clothes, the peninsula's 380 spa sites offering healing mud and bubbles will. Boiling as much beneath the surface as its people, Italy pioneered the world's first large-scale spas, exporting them as they colonized Europe. Watery therapies include island baths (such as those on volcanic Ischia), Tuscan hot springs, mountain baths in the town of Bormio and the thermal park of Lake Garda. Just drinking the mineral-rich water in some places is reputed to be healthy. So convinced is the Italian government of the healing power of hot springs and geothermal mud packs that it covers the cost of some therapies for its citizens.

*3. Cursing*
Be it in Italian or any other language, the accent of native Italy turns any expletive into a blunt force instrument. Rhythmic, staccato and with an almost operatic legato that fuses syllables together like a hammer-on guitar note, swearing here is a performance art. Inspired mostly by pigs, anatomical exit points and promiscuous women, Italian profanities -- which vary by region -- sound equal parts dramatic, angry and comical. Powered by the passion characteristic of the Italian people, the results stun, intimidate and even charm their recipients, sometimes all at once.

*4. Beach bumming*
With 7,400 kilometers (4,600 miles) of coastline, Italy boasts the most beaches in Europe, as well as 27 marine parks. Summer temperatures peak in many places at just below 30 C (86 F), compared with the mid 20s (70s F) in France and Portugal. It's like swimming in tropical waters, minus the sharks and trinket hawkers. When it comes to beaches, it's a tough choice between blinding-white dunes, pebble and even turf shores, but 248 Italian beaches have been awarded Blue Flag status for clear waters and unspoiled sands.

*5. Pop-up governments*
Italians tear through regimes like their sports cars do dinosaur juice. Since the end of World War II, Italy has established 62 governments under 38 prime ministers (40 if you count Silvio Berlusconi's three total terms), and only one has lasted a full five years. Fearing the rise of another Mussolini, Italy's constitutional system years ago provided for a weak executive branch that requires majorities in both legislative houses just to get anything done. That, combined with an already fractured political landscape of small, warring parties, puts Italy's average MPG (months per government) barely over 12.

*6. Volcanoes*
Ten active volcanoes allow Italy's geology to vent the way voting gives release to its citizens. The country's (and Europe's) largest volcano is Mt. Etna in Sicily, the world's second most active volcano after Hawaii's Mauna Loa. Etna's spectacular eruptions, soot-blackened scenery, lava flows and extensive caves draw more than a million tourists a year. It leads TripAdvisor's top-10 must-see volcanoes list, along with four other Italian spouters, including Mt. Vesuvius. In June, Etna became a UNESCO World Heritage Site, joining three other Italian volcanoes, including the Aeolian islands of Vulcano (no translation prizes there), Lipari and Stromboli, known as the Mediterranean's Lighthouse for its breathtaking eruptions.

*7. Dessert*
Apple pie is good and all, and it's never a bad time for a sticky slice of baklava, but for sheer volume and variety of treats, nothing beats Italian sweets. Much is made of the peninsula's food, the usual suspects being pizza, pasta and antipasti. But the real stars of Italian cuisine are gelato, tiramisu, cannoli, Neapolitan, biscotti spumoni, tartufo, zeppole -- hell, Italy has nearly as many signature desserts as it's had governments. Italian confectioners work in all media, too, combining cakes, cookies and creams both iced and otherwise to create the world's vastest, tastiest arsenal of desserts. Ironically, Italians don't even really eat this stuff, most often preferring a piece of fruit or chocolate after a meal instead.

*8. Caving*
Rich in crumbly, sieve-like karstic landscapes, Italy is one of the most cave-pocked countries on the planet, with more than 35,000 cavities above ground and thousands more underwater. Grotta Gigante holds the Guinness World Record for largest accessible cave on Earth at a yawning 850 meters (2,788 feet) wide, with 500 steps that descend 100 meters (328 feet) into the earth. Other notable caves include the Blue Grotto on Capri, where Emperor Tiberius loved to swim. Inside the Grotta del Vento, winds whip through its tortuous trails at 40 kilometers an hour.

*9. Sports cars*
Eliciting more turns per head than even its fashion models do, Italy's catalog of exotic land jets is what Porsche drivers dream about. What began as a racecar manufacturer in the 1930s has become the standard bearer for aspirational autos -- in 2012, Ferrari sold just 7,000 cars, but booked $3 billion in revenues. Meanwhile, Lamborghini may be owned by German Audi now, but the hips are still all Italiano. Pagani, Alfa Romeo, Maserati -- these names are sex on wheels. Italy doesn't even crack the top 20 in global auto production, but for out-of-your-league supercars that cover more adolescent male bedroom walls than Kate Upton, no other country can outrace Italy.

*10. River cruises*
Unlikely to be among the top two or three or hundred things that spring to mind when you think of Italy, river cruising on the peninsula is actually a vibrant business, and new routes keep opening up. Italian rivers aren't as long or easily navigated as those in the rest of Europe, but visitors can float from one beautiful UNESCO World Heritage Site to another. Po River Travel, UniWorld and European Waterways offer week-long cruises that take in areas like the Venice Lagoon, Manuta, Padu, the Po Valley and Verona, the city of Romeo and Juliet.​


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Bravo! Now show us some nice Italian girls...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*How to impress an Italian girl.*
Seven simple tips.​








Italian girl.​

Travel opens you up to all kinds of new experiences, so it’s only natural that travelers are more susceptible to falling head over heels in love with people they meet on the road. Sometimes it’s another traveler in the hostel common room, but when you’re traveling in Italy it’s almost impossible not to fall in love (or at least what feels like love right then) with an Italian.

But what happens when you meet an Italian girl who you want to do more than make flirty eye contact with across a dimly-lit dance floor? What if you’d actually like to ask her to dinner and not feel the sting of rejection? If that’s the case then you need to know a few things about how to impress an Italian girl – some of this stuff will seem pretty straightforward, but other tips here may be surprising to you.

*Pay attention to style*
Italians are stylish, so what you wear counts for quite a bit when you’re being assessed by an Italian girl. Italian guys are snappy dressers, always paying attention to the latest fashions and what’s trendy – so in order to compete with them, you’ve got to do the same. There is absolutely such a thing as “too casual” when it comes to attire in Italy. Travelers may have trouble keeping up with exactly what’s hot fashion-wise, but if you’re intent on getting past “ciao” with that pretty Italian girl, you’d do well to invest in a nice shirt or a new pair of pants. Be on the lookout for whatever seems to be in all the shop windows – either a particular cut or a particular color – and you’re on the right track. And if you can’t justify spending money on some new duds, at the very least be certain your hair (including facial hair) is clean and well-trimmed.

*Don’t talk politics*
Just as is the case in any culture, there are certain subjects you don’t want to bring up in conversations until you know where the other person stands on the issue. In Italy, when you’re trying to impress an Italian girl, the main thing you want to steer clear of is politics. Depending on the company you’re with, you’ll probably also want to avoid talking about religion – whether the Italian girl you’re chatting up seems religious or not, Italians as a general rule take religion very seriously (and the vast majority of them identify as Catholic). So even if you’re Catholic, too, it’s a subject best avoided until you know the person better.

*Be confident, but don’t forget chivalry*
As I noted recently, Italian women are confident creatures – but that doesn’t mean they like meek men. To impress an Italian girl, you’ve got to be sure of yourself, confident in your opinions, and not afraid to speak your mind. In addition to that, however, you’ve also got to remember that chivalry remains a high priority in Italy – so plan on opening doors for that special lady and treating her as if she’s the center of your universe. And when you’re out on your date with her, be prepared to pay for everything. Oh, and if you get past the group date (outlined below) to a first date with just her alone, show up with flowers.

*Don’t ever criticize mom*
The idea of the “mama’s boy” may be more stereotypically familiar in Italy, but throughout the country the Italian mama is something of a holy figure. Easily one of the worst things you could do when trying to impress an Italian girl would be to criticize anyone’s mother – yours, hers, or anyone else’s. And then later, should you be lucky to get far enough into a relationship with an Italian girl to meet her family, it doesn’t matter if you ever hear her complain about her mother – you are not allowed to do the same (whether you’re just agreeing with her or not). It’s a sticky situation, sort of a “does this dress make me look fat” thing where there’s no right answer – but you’re still better off skirting the issue than expressing agreement when she bitches about her mother. Oh, and since most Italian women aren’t looking for a “mama’s boy,” don’t talk too much about your own mother, either – especially if you still live at home.

*First date comes after a group date*
Italians typically go out on first dates in small groups, rather than just the two people in the would-be couple. So even if you ask an Italian girl if she’d like to meet up for an aperitivo don’t be surprised if she brings a couple close girlfriends along. (Which means you should be prepared to have a couple of your friends on call to join you as well). It’s not that she’s scared of being alone with you, it’s that there’s far less chance for awkward silences in a group – plus, this gives everyone the chance to see how they like not only the potential partner but also that person’s closest pals. After all, if you’ll be spending lots of time with the girl, you’ll also be spending lots of time with her friends. Getting a second or third date usually means she not only likes you, but she likes (and approves of) your friends, too.

*Learn the language*
More and more Italians (especially younger generations) speak at least a little English these days, but knowing a little bit of the Italian language definitely won’t hurt your chances. Italians seem to know that their language isn’t exactly the most lucrative one to learn, so they’re usually touched by anyone who makes an effort to learn a few phrases. (And if you happen to speak French, I’m told that Italian women seem to like hearing a bit of français as well.) To impress an Italian girl, get beyond the simple “ciao” and learn how to give her a compliment. Ask around to make sure you’re translating whatever compliment you want to deliver properly, but for the most part stumbling good-naturedly over a phrase you learned just for her is also pretty endearing. If she laughs at you in a not-so-nice way then she probably isn’t worth impressing anyway. Which leads me to…

*Be yourself*
Despite all the pointers listed in this article, above all you want to be genuinely yourself when you’re attempting to impress an Italian girl. Aside from the fact that if you’re pretending to be someone you’re not in the early stages, that’s not going to end well when she finds out you’re someone else later on – Italians just tend to be more up-front when it comes to dating in general. Even though “The Rules” was actually translated into Italian, it seems that either it wasn’t widely read – or Italians just ignored such strange head-game advice like “get a phone number but don’t call for three days.” If they like you, they’ll call. If they don’t, they’ll probably tell you they’re not interested so you don’t even have to wait for a call that may or may not ever come! Be ready for honesty, and be yourself in return.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

TRAVEL NOTES
*Campania*
13.590 km² - 5,8 million inhabitants​








*DESCRIPTION*
Campania is one of the regions of Southern Italy and stretches along the Tyrrhenian Sea, from the mouth of the Garigliano River to the Gulf of Policastro. The mild climate, the beauty of the coasts, the richness of its art and history, and the love for food make Campania the fascinating territory that it is. The journey begins with the sea, the region's uncontested queen, with its intense colors, its coasts that are crawling with bays, coves and rock faces. The waters here boast the islands in the Gulf of Naples, Capri and Ischia - true natural masterpieces. 

This region is made even more charming by the flourishing Mediterranean vegetation that alternates with its small, charming towns that narrate the history and traditions of Campania and make any stay here unforgettable.
And how can we forget the natural endowments that dominate this region: Vesuvius, gloomy and mysterious, loved for its beauty and feared for its power. Then, Naples, famous around the world for the intensity and passion of its music, but not only, mingles high-brow culture with the popular, the sacred with the profane, and the joyful with the melancholic. 

Sorrento, a town that spreads over a terrace of tufo, seems to tumble into the sea. Throughout this view paradisical panorama, indented and inaccessible coasts weave their colors with those of small and hidden beaches, creating a unique and enthralling scenery. Here, the work of man is truly monolithic. The roughest areas are now made up of a series of terraces sloping down towards the sea, used for the cultivation of citrus, olive trees and vines. These gardens give off heady scents of oranges, lemons and orange-blossoms. 
Music and entertainment, sun and sea, history and culture. Visiting places like Paestum; Pompeii, Herculaneum, and Torre Annunziata; the Chartreuse of Padula; and the Royal Palace of Caserta will all take you back in time and far away from the quotidian! 


*WHAT TO SEE*
Those who choose to spend their holidays in Campania are spoilt for choice thanks to the many opportunities offered by this region, but the five sites recognized as UNESCO World Heritage Sites certainly deserve a visit. Naples strikes visitors for its liveliness, for the splendid colors of the sea, but also for its history that resurfaces from every corner of the old town center - the biggest in Europe, an authentic museum under the open sky. Wherever you look, you can admire fascinating views, tabernacles, and Baroque churches and obelisks. You can see ancient crafts, from Nativity scenes (St. Gregory of Armenia) to the incomparable art of violin makers, up to the old Borgo degli Orefici. Countless are the itineraries to follow, from a visit to the castles, museums, and villas and historical palaces, or a tour among the many churches that contain sculptural and pictorial masterpieces of enormous artistic value. 

For the exceptionality of the finds and their excellent state of preservation, UNESCO protects the Archaeological Area of Pompeii and Herculaneum, which were destroyed by the Vesuvius eruption of 79 A.D. The volcanic lava caused their destruction but, as it hardened, that very lava became an exceptional means to preserve all the extraordinary finds, brought back to light many centuries later. A unique and singular perspective is offered from the Amalfi Coast: bays, coves and picturesque small towns, which miraculously cling to the mountain. The light blue tones of the sea, the green of the Mediterranean scrub, the colors and the lines of the small houses - all merge perfectly to create one of the most beautiful routes on the Italian coast. Sorrento, Amalfi, Ravello, Vietri sul Mare and Positano are some of the precious pearls that make up a "necklace" of small towns (12 altogether) on the coast. They look like small living Nativities, with their ancient alleys, arches and little squares that enchant visitors with their atmosphere, sounds and scents. 

The Royal Palace of Caserta and Park, another UNESCO site, is a real masterpiece of architecture and decoration and a precious holder of works of art. Inside the Palace, visitors are astonished by the continuous succession of works of art, stuccos, bas-reliefs, frescoes, sculptures and intarsia (inlaid) floors. A colossal work: four courtyards, 1,200 rooms, more than 30 impressive staircases including the famous Grand Staircase with 116 steps, framed by a huge splendid park. Archaeology, nature and traditions are the three distinguishing features of the Vallo di Diano and Cilento National Park, a crossroads for cultures and peoples since prehistoric times. A precious vestige of this region is Paestum, which boasts the three best-preserved Greek temples in the world: Hera’s Temple, the oldest; Neptune’s Temple, the biggest; and Ceres’s Temples, which were actually dedicated to the goddess Athena. In 540 A.D, the coasts of Cilento saw the landing of the Phocaeans, the founders of Elea (today Velia), an ancient town known as having been the residence of great philosophers like Parmenides. Be sure not to miss a visit to the Certosa of Padula, one of the largest monasteries in the world. A landscape of rare beauty molded by the wind, the sea and man: these are Capri and Ischia, where vacationers can relax in complete tranquillity during the day and enjoy the best of fun and entertainment at night. 

*WHAT TO DO*
Campania proposes countless ways to live and discover the beauty of the terrain, a perfect harmony between history, culture, folklore and genuine flavors. There are places where one can spend a holiday filled with knowledge, sport and fun, but above all, this is a place where one can feel regenerated and recover psycho-physical balance in one of the many spas. Thermal spas are innumerable and special here because the volcanic phenomena of the past have given rise to several aquifers that still generate their thermal waters rich in therapeutic properties. Typically, the best spas in this area are in Ischia, one of the pearls of the Gulf of Naples; thanks to its volcanic origins, Ischia boasts one of the best hydrothermal situations in the world. Modern and well-equipped spas offer a wide range of curative and beauty treatments surrounded by the magical scenery of this wonderful island. 

Castellammare di Stabia, Pozzuoli and Sant’Angelo are some other places where you can devote yourself to the remise en forme of both body and mind. 
Not only Ischia is in the magnificent background of the Gulf of Naples but also one of the most famous places in the world, Capri, the queen of social life and luxury, a meeting point for politicians, jet-setters and movie stars. A stroll through its famous piazzetta is a must if you want to revel in the heart of this charming and mysterious place. Many are the wonders of this island and there are many ways to admire them: renting the famous and comfy gozzi fishing boats, booking a helicopter tour that flies over the whole Bay of Naples and the areas of Herculaneum and Pompeii, or, for those who prefer to keep their feet on the ground, booking a guided tour to explore the most beautiful places, learning about their particularities and curiosities. 

The sea is undoubtedly the main attraction of Campania, but the hinterland deserves some attention, too. Ancient pathways, some of them dating back 2000 years, giving access to the cores of the National and Regional Parks that contain several finds from the past, in an exceptional natural environment. This land, kissed as it is by sun and sea, naturally boasts its own excellent and internationally-appreciated wines. A wide range of high-caliber reds of bold flavor are all for the tasting for lovers of the “blood of Bacchus,” who can follow the Wine Routes to experience nature, tradition and the best of all that is oenological. Old traditions show up at the many festivals and events organized all over the territory of Campania, which also hosts international cultural events. The Ravello Festival takes place every year amidst the enchanted scenery of the Amalfi Coast; it is an unmissable event for those who want to be won over by the magic of great music set in an incomparably-beautiful background. 

*WHAT TO TASTE*
Campania is cheerful and radiant, well-known for the typical products from the land. Thanks to the sun, this region can boast the juiciest and tastiest tomatoes in the world that flavor the many local dishes and, last but not least, the famous pizza and calzone. The pizza maker who invented a tri-color pizza with tomato, mozzarella cheese and basil in honor of Queen Margherita of Savoy, became a legend; this pizza still survives with the traditional name of pizza Margherita. Naples is also the homeland of Italian spaghetti. The sauces are numerous and all very tasty, but what matters the most is that the pasta is perfectly-cooked; the people of Naples are certified experts in this! Another pride of this region is the dairy produce, with the famous buffalo mozzarella, masterfully produced in the areas of Mondragone, Battipaglia, Capua and Eboli. The most typical desserts are Neapolitan through and through: crispy sfogliatelle with ricotta cheese, and babas soaked in (rum) liqueur. The liqueurs? Limoncello of Sorrento and Campanian wines, from Taurasi to Aglianico, Greco di Tufo, Asprino d’Aversa, Lacrima Christi, Fiano and Solopaca, perhaps enjoyed with a Neapolitan meal on a terrace overlooking the sea and a beautiful Neapolitan song playing in the background. ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

TRAVEL NOTES
*Emilia Romagna*
22.447 km km² - 4,3 million inhabitants​








*DESCRIPTION*
Emilia Romagna lies between the River Po to its north and the Apennine Mountains (to its south). It is one of the most fertile and productive regions of Italy, thanks to the mitigating effect that the Adriatic Sea has on the coastal climate. The diversity between the mountains and sea offers visitors to Emilia Romagna breathtaking views, in addition to beauty for both the eyes and spirit, with a mixture of the earthy colors, the aromas and the fresh sea air. Not to mention that Emilia Romagna is a hotbed for music, cinema and art appreciated nationally and internationally. 

Many who love the combination of sun, sea and entertainment choose the Romagna Riviera. It possesses the longest beach in Europe, and is where visitors flock to enjoy its sport offerings and leisure facilities. Towns such as Rimini, Riccione and Cattolica are highly-outfitted for touristic reception, emphasizing relaxation and fun. Further from the coast, the beautiful landscape of the Apennines, for instance, makes the region ideal for horseback riding or trekking in the area between Parma and Piacenza. Make a visit to the splendid parks and wonderful nature reserves. 

The hinterland features several wellness spas like Salsomaggiore and Bagno di Romagna, due to its many types of water springs, as well as modern facilities and technology. Both culinary and artistic methods found themselves on the fertile soil of this land, and their roots run deep. This is the land of Verdi’s novels and Giovanni Pascoli’s poetry, as well as Fellini’s unmistakable cinema - a director who became a legend through his many masterpieces that come to life in this, his native region. In Emilia Romagna, one can enjoy amazing views anywhere, and the list of places to choose from is endless. Emilia Romagna sits on the border with the third-smallest country in Europe, the Republic of San Marino.

*WHAT TO SEE*
Art, history and architecture are only some aspects in the wide range of features characterizing Emilia Romagna. Bologna is part trade show city and commerce, part grande dame of culture, art and cuisine, and in part college town with a rather alternative flair. Similarly to Bologna's own diverse characteristics, the Basilica di San Petronio, one of the most beautiful churches in Italy, displays a with its half marble and half raw façade. Those who want to reach the heights of the city must climb the 498 steps of the Asinelli Tower. The view from its top will reward all those who make the climb.

Ferrara, recognized by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site, is a marvelous example of Renaissance splendor perfectly preserved. This can be seen in the roads, façades of the buildings and the other artistic treasures the town has to offer, especially the Castello Estense. Modena, then, boasts its Romanesque cathedral and the Ghirlandina Church Tower. With no fewer than 8 Christian monuments deemed worthy of the UNESCO World Heritage List, Ravenna is Emilia Romagna's city of mosaics. The masterpieces of this town, a capital of the Byzantine (Exarchate) Empire, bear witness to the wealth acquired over its long history. Highlights include: the Basilica of Sant'Apollinare Nuovo, the Mausoleum of Theodosius and the Basilica of Sant'Apollinare in Classe (featuring some of those above-mentioned spectacular mosaics). Faenza, rich in monuments and historical and cultural heritage, is internationally-acclaimed for its ancient ceramics industry, dating back to the 13th Century.

In the province of Modena is Maranello, where sports car enthusiasts can visit the Ferrari Museum to see the most prestigious cars produced - along with race trophies and photos - by this world-famous manufacturer. And Imola, with its historic forts and piazzas, is the seat of the Enzo and Dino Ferrari Autodrome, continuous venue for bicycle and motorcycle events. 

*WHAT TO DO*
It is finally possible to visit all of Italy from just one location. In the heart of the Adriatic Riviera, we can go from one end of Italy to another in the matter of seconds, thanks to Italy in Miniature. A park with 273 small-scale reproductions of the most important Italian and European monuments, young children in particular can have fun seeing the beauties of the Bel Paese by way of various learning routes designed just for them. Emilia Romagna itself offers a diverse series of itineraries, almost all customized to visitors’ demands. For nature lovers, 2 national parks, 14 regional parks and 11 regional reserves offer sport and leisure to those who want to plunge into the green. The flora and fauna typical of the area can be enjoyed via trekking, kayaking and cycling in complete freedom. 
Horseback riders can follow itineraries on the Via Francigena in the areas of Piacenza and Parma, enjoying the many parks and following the myriad paths - even off the bridle-ways - that are scattered almost all over the region. 

Another well-catered sector to explore here is that of beauty and wellness. Several spas offer relaxation and rejuvenation through their therapeutic and regenerating treatments. Salsomaggiore, Tabiano, Bagno di Romagna, Castrocaro, and Porretta are only some of the places that are best-known for their spas, another integral aspect of the region. Then, the "roads" of wine and cuisine are a good way to discover the historical and cultural identity of the territory, with its typical products and unforgettable tastes. Finally, we cannot forget the fairs and festivals held throughout the region year-round. Just take your pick!

*WHAT TO TASTE*
A journey in discovery of the roots of this region leads in many directions - one of these paths is the art of taste. The region is known for its bold and refined cuisine, from those of the countryside of Emilia to those of the Romagna coast, via the lagoon of the Comacchio Valleys, with its famous eels. Discovering a region means tasting the results of its traditions, from the typical Erbazzone, a quiche with spinach, or the pisarei e faso, small dumplings with beans made in the area of Piacenza, to the tortelloni, agnolotti and all types of homemade pasta enhanced by their delicious fillings, herbs and flavors. We can stop in Bologna to try its mortadella, perhaps inside rolled or folded piadina bread. The unquestioned king of Parma, yet well-known and enjoyed all over the world, is of course Parma Ham (Prosciutto di Parma) that, together with the wonderful Grana and legendary Parmigiano cheeses, are the pride of this land's gourmet traditions. As in all Italian regions, good wine in Emilia Romagna is a given: Gutturnio, produced in the hills of Piacenza,Trebbiano, Lambrusco, Barbera, Sauvignon and Sangiovese. Simplicity and taste is the winning combination that makes the cuisine of this region so special. ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

TRAVEL NOTES
*Friuli Venezia Giulia*
7.858 km² - 1,3 million inhabitants​








*DESCRIPTION*
This region is situated in Italy's northeast and borders Slovenia and Austria. Friuli Venezia Giulia overlooks the Adriatic Sea and is surrounded by high mountains, enclosing many different landscapes. The impressive Carso plateau is formed by windswept rocks, and soil erosion has created a series of caves, hollows and resurgences over time. The mountain sceneries of the Eastern Dolomites are truly spectacular: the Carnia and the Julian Alps, in addition to the lakes, valleys and protected areas. From its boundary with Veneto up to Monfalcone, the coast is trimmed with lagoons and has long sandy beaches, with several tourist resorts like famous Lignano Sabbiadoro. The coast is rocky, rather, from Monfalcone to Trieste . The great variety of landscapes matches the rich and variegated cultural heritage that was determined by a complex history and by the confluence of different civilizations in this territory. For this reason, Friuli Venezia Giulia looks like a small universe with many different traditions: it is the “land of contrasts”. 

*WHAT TO SEE*
One of the most glimmering jewels of the region is the ancient town of Aquileia, one of the most important towns of the Roman Empire. Declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site, it is rich in vestiges: from the forum to the ruins of the river port and the basilica, it is also one of the most important examples of early Christian art. The Dolomites, another addition to the UNESCO World Heritage List, are a highly valuable natural monument and offer extremely charming sceneries and colors, both in winter and in summer: crystal-clear water stretches, snow-covered peaks and lush valleys. From the Karst Plateau to the sea, Trieste conceals innumerable beauties - old cafés, neoclassical buildings along the Grand Canal and other monuments revealing the fascination of this central European city and its glorious past. 

Another unmissable destination is cosmopolitan Gorizia, with its Medieval castle that recalls centuries of history. Udine is no less charming, with its ancient castle and the precious works of Giambattista Tiepolo. Finally, Pordenone is well worth a visit, with its ancient buildings and the Corso, lined by typical long arcades. Several other towns and small villages enrich the region with their art and traditions. Grado is peculiar for its Venetian-style old town center; the small town of San Daniele, for its beautiful frescoes and the Church of Sant’Antonio; and Cividale del Friuli, for being the seat of the first Lombard dukedom in Italy. 

*WHAT TO DO*
The unadulterated environment of Friuli Venezia Giulia offers thousands of opportunities for an unforgettable vacation filled with physical activity, wellness and relaxation, and fun. From the Dolomites to the Prealps and the Carnic Alps, the mountains of this region are a perfect place for those who love winter sports from skiing and snowboarding to climbing, ice skating and trekking. Well-known ski resorts like Tarvisio, Piancavallo, Sauris and Sella Nevea offer miles of slopes and modern facilities among impressive, rocky massifs and enchanting sceneries. From the lagoon of Grado to Lignano Sabbiadoro, the sandy beaches and the limpid sea make it possible to spend relaxing holidays among exciting beach volleyball matches, water skiing, windsurfing, sailing, long bicycle rides and water games in amusing water parks. Then, you can enjoy the nightlife: clubs, pubs and restaurants. 

There is also plenty of choice for golf courses all over the region, all amidst amazing landscapes. The several protected areas of the region reveal imposing and picturesque sceneries for hiking and walking nature routes, either trekking or mountain biking: the Cavanata Valley Reservation, also good for birdwatching; the Miraramare sea reserve, perfect for scuba diving; the Natural Park of the Dolomites, the realm of mountaineering and climbing, and the Carnic hills, ideal for horseback riding. Still, many other routes for discovering nature in its most pristine sense abound: the steep promontory of the Carso, among calcareous rocks and caves; the banks of the Tagliamento and other rivers; or in Carnia, where nature is combined with history, amid the ruins of forts, galleries and other vestiges of the First World War. 

For a regenerating vacation dedicated to health, wellbeing and beauty, you can reach the region's renowned spas, like the memorable Terme di Grado or the Lignano Riviera, where you can enjoy seawater treatments. From the mountains to the sea, you can find itineraries to explore the quality wine and good food in the entire region, roaming between vineyards and farms where you can taste typical specialties and products, including the famous prosciutto of San Daniele, or Montasio cheese. Finally, special events run throughout every season: cultural events, such as the Pordenonlegge; the religious festival El Pardòn di Barbana; and countless exhibitions and food fairs, like Sapori di Carnia in Raveo, Friuli DOC in Udine or Aria di Festa in San Daniele.

*WHAT TO TASTE*
The cooking traditions Friuli Venezia Giulia are influenced by the Slavic, central European and Venetian cultures. The cuisine relies on simple recipes and genuine ingredients: meat, dairy, sausages and legumes, used to create tasty specialties. Some typical dishes of the area are polenta, “porcina”, a dish made with boiled pork meat and sausages served with sauerkrauts and mustard, and the several soups rich in vegetables and legumes. The most important typical product of the region is Prosciutto of San Daniele, well-known and exported worldwide, followed by Montasio cheese and Sauris smoked ham. Among the salame and pork meats produced in Friuli, we can find varying salames, soppressa, sausages and musèt con la brovada, (cotechino pork sausage served with turnips soured with marc). The most famous regional dessert is called gubana, a shell of pastry stuffed with dried fruit. Strudels and fruit cakes are delicious as well. The tasty traditional dishes of the area are accompanied by a rich production of high-quality red and white wines, like Refosco, Terrano, Malvasia, Tocai and Rebula. Friuli Venezia Giulia is also renowned for its distillates, including traditional and flavored grappas. ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

TRAVEL NOTES
*Lazio*
17.236 km² - 5,7 million inhabitants​








*DESCRIPTION*
This is the cradle of occidental civilization and Christian culture, of lakes and legends, of thermal spas and history, of ancient roads and verdant hills. Lazio is a region of central Italy bordered by the Tyrrhenian Sea,traverse by the waters of the Tiber River and mainly characterized by hills and mountains, while it slopes down near the coast. This region has different yet complementary features, unblemished sceneries and spectacular horizons among the towns. 

Visitors can enjoy incredibly beautiful views, like Villa Borghese in Rome, the Italian capital. Villa Borghese is the most famous city park for walking or cycling. It represents an unparalleled experience between art, containing the Borghese Gallery with its masterpieces, and the nature surrounding it, including lakes and ancient trees. Lazio is also full of spas, whose history is bound to the several thermal water springs that had great success in the Republican Age and continued to be used in the Imperial Age. 

The Romans built sumptuous thermal baths and we can still admire their vestiges around the territory; first of all, the Terme di Caracalla (now in a state of magnificent ruins) in the heart of Rome. Tivoli is another spa, but its fame is mainly due to the artistic beauties it contains, like Villa D’Este, with its splendid fountains, gardens and magnificent palace of the Renaissance, and Villa Adriana, the ancient residence of emperor Hadrian. The two villas are on the UNESCO World Heritage List. 

For those who prefer the sea, this region offers some pearls such as Gaeta, Sabaudia, San Felice Circeo, Sperlonga and the Islands of Ponza and Ventotene, while those who love lakes will enjoy Bracciano, an enchanting stretch of water encircled by the intense green of the surrounding nature and overlooked by a magnificent 16th-Century castle. Walking along the Medieval streets of the villages by the shores of the lake, visitors can feel that these places are not only bound to the Roman Empire, but were also the theatre of various historical periods. 

Lake Bolsena, in the area of Viterbo, gives us an example of it, as it is the biggest volcanic lake in Europe and encloses two islands, Bisentina and Martana. This lake combines the charm of lush nature and splendid view,s with the history and traces left by the Etruscans, Romans and successive populations. Finally, mountain lovers will not be left disappointed by Lazio, thanks to the ski resorts of Terminillo, Livata and Campo Staffi. This land evokes memories of unrivalled places and intense emotions, but also a clear perception of the relentless march of time, that justifies the attempts of our ancestors to challenge time and leave us their remembrance. 

*WHAT TO SEE*
Getting to know and discovering Lazio is like leafing through a history book; each page is connected to the other by a series of events that left their mark. This is Rome, the “Eternal City” in the eyes of visitors; it includes a series of traces to follow in order to reconstruct the course of history. 

First stop in the heart of Rome is the solemn Flavian amphitheatre, better known as the Colosseum, where the gladiator games took place; Via dei Fori Imperiali leads along the most important archeological itinerary, a unique set of temples, basilicas, public and sacred buildings and the Roman Forum standing out of the surrounding lush vegetation. The archaeological finds and highly valuable works that were discovered during the excavations are kept in the Capitoline Museums, on the Campidoglio, the acropolis of ancient Rome. 

Not far from there is the Theatre of Marcellus and the famous Mouth of Truth, a marble carving representing the face of a faun near the Church of Santa Maria in Cosmedin; this mouth, according to legend, swallows the hands of liars. The tour of the city continues following the banks of the Tiber to Castel Sant’Angelo, a mausoleum for the Emperor Hadrian, a shelter for popes and a prison. From there, taking the spectacular Via della Conciliazione, we reach the Vatican City, the seat of the Papal State. Here we can admire the famous Piazza San Pietro, with the 16th-Century colonnade by Bernini and the magnificent Sistine Chapel, with its precious Last Judgement, another 16th-Century masterpiece, this time by Michelangelo. 

Rome is the main seat of State institutions and we certainly cannot forget its buildings, basilicas and piazzas, like Piazza di Spagna with the famous Spanish steps of Trinità dei Monti, Piazza Farnese and Piazza Navona with Bernini’s Fountain of the Four Rivers, not to mention the 18th-Century Trevi Fountain, where tourists throw coins and express their wish to return to the Eternal City. In the environs of Rome, the Castelli Romani are a big attraction to those who love cheerful trips to the country to find a cool refuge in hot summer nights. 

Ostia, on the contrary, besides being a well-known sea resort on Lazio's coast, encloses the ruins of Ostia Antica (ancient Ostia), the best example of a Roman town that we can still observe today. Approximately 25 miles from Rome, the town of Tivoli demands a visit, given that it hosts two ancient, lavish estates: Hadrian's Villa and Villa d'Este, both UNESCO World Heritage Sites. 

Other of Lazio's provinces worth mentioning offer delightful surprises. An important community since Antiquity, Rieti is rich in traces from the Roman and Medieval (when it was a free Comune and then Papal Residence) Ages. Latina, rather, boasts glorious beaches lapped by the Tyrrhennian Sea, along with suggestive old villages and the National Park of Circeo. Plenty of green, verdant land and enchanting Medieval towns characterize Tuscia and its Provincial Capital, Viterbo, oases for relaxation and delicious cuisine, as well as Etruscan heritage and the Via Francigena. Not as well-known, despite the many beauties of the terrain, Ciociaria treats visitors to gorgeous landscapes and evocative places plunged in both natural and historic environments.

*WHAT TO DO*
In addition to its remarkable cultural heritage, Lazio also possesses fantastic natural monuments - specifically, its parks and natural reserves - the Circeo National Park, the Castelli Romani Regional Natural Park, the natural monument of the Garden of Ninfa and the Regional Natural Park of Appia Antica. These itineraries through nature take travelers on a discovery of these parks, where birdwatchers can admire many bird species year-round. In the Regional Natural Park of Bracciano-Martignano, the two homonymous lakes are an attraction for sailors and canoeists, while for those who prefer the sea, the Pontine Archipelago offers scuba-divers the opportunity to explore its beautiful seabeds, rich in flora and fauna. The spas are a prime attraction for those seeking out health and beauty treatments and relaxation; Fiuggi, Tivoli, and Viterbo, just to mention a few of, combine the ancient charm of their origins and wellness with well-equipped, state-of-the-art facilities. Those who prefer the mountains, besides visiting the well-known ski resorts of Terminillo, Leonessa and Arcinazzo, can take trekking, cycle tourism, mountain biking, hiking, climbing and walking excursions among the Region's peaks. 

And what about Rome? As Capital, it offers all that you can find in big cities, in addition to its famous artistic beauties beloved all over the world, cultural itineraries and events, exhibits, festivals and more. Additionally, the big four Roman shopping streets - Via dei Condotti, Via Frattina, Via Borgognona and Via Margutta - offer the best of Italian and international Made in Italy fashions, all inside period buildings and incomparable settings, for instance, the Spanish Steps! Finally, literary cafés and aperitivi spots line the charming piazzas of the Historic Center and on Via Veneto, the backdrop to Fellini’s La Dolce Vita and the symbol - with its trendy cafés and restaurants - of a decade that made modern history. Yet, Rome is much more and must be discovered layer by layer; every hidden corner conceals a trove of interesting surprises - for example, the singular and awe-inspiring view of St. Peter's Dome through, of all places, the Knights of Malta Keyhole on the Aventine Hill.

*WHAT TO TASTE*
The cuisine of Lazio is made up of strong and intense flavors, as well as simple and genuine dishes. Discovering this food is a delight for the palate: there are 'first dishes' like gnocchi, spaghetti all'Amatriciana, enhanced by the taste of lard and pecorino cheese, spaghetti Carbonara, with eggs, pecorino and bacon, and rigatoni alla pajata, just to mention a few of them. Then, there are main courses like spring lamb with vegetables, Trastevere tripe, oxtail stew (Vaccinara style) and saltimbocca alla romana, the most typical local dish that can be tasted in one of the many restaurants of the region. Making up the pride of Lazio are Roman artichokes, that can be tasted at several different sagre or dedicated fairs; porchetta (delicious roasted pork), particularly that of the Roman Castles; the black olives of Gaeta; the olive-oil of Sabina and the chestnuts of the Cimini Mountains. In Lazio, several quality wines accompany the tasty traditional dishes. Some of these wines are Aprilia, Aleatico di Gradoli, the wines of the Castelli Romani and of the Albani Hills, and the Montefiascone Est!Est!!Est!!!, which is named after a very old story. The story goes that an abbot, during his travels, gave a servant the task of marking all the inns with the best wines by writing the word “Est” on the walls of the buildings. At the inns of Montefiascone, the servant, impressed by the wine, wrote Est ,Est, Est, (three times) to highlight the excellent quality of the drink. ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

TRAVEL NOTES
*Liguria*
5.422 km² - 1,6 million inhabitants​








*DESCRIPTION*
Liguria is in north-western Italy, bordering with France. The region features impressive mountains and lovely rolling hills, colored by the green Mediterranean turf and overlooking the Ligurian Sea. The two are divided by a high, indented coastline. Liguria is a multi-faceted sliver of the Peninsula, where differences weave together to create a wide array of things to do and see during a visit here. Nature, mountains, culture, entertainment and night life: all one has to do is choose. The waters of this section of the Mediterranean are an enormously important feature of the region, with its characteristic rocky coasts interrupted by small coves, and beaches of fine golden sand. 

The Cinque Terre and the Gulf of Poets, the Gulf of Tigullio, Genoa and Paradise Gulf, the Riviera delle Palme and the Riviera dei Fiori make up the famous coast of Liguria which stretches from Ameglia to Ventimiglia, for more than 300 km (186 mi). During an itinerary so spectacular for the beauty of the land and seascapes, we can see the most famous tourist resorts of Liguria: Portofino, Santa Margherita Ligure, Rapallo, Sestri Levante with its enchanting Baia del Silenzio (Silent Bay), and Chiavari. 

One after another, generous beaches, minuscule yet gorgeous ports and amazing sceneries for exploring greet visitors, and turn into vivacious centers by night, with plenty of entertainment and shopping on offer. Some of these include: Sanremo, the city of flowers, famous for the Italian Music Festival and for its Casino; the refined towns of Bordighera and Alassio, with its 3 kilometers (almost 2 mi) of fine sand, along with Laigueglia and Varigotti, some of the gems embedded in the Riviera di Ponente. 
Then comes Portovenere - facing Palmaria Island - then Lerici with its grand Medieval castle, elegant villas and lush gardens. 

The Ligurian Sea also attracts several specimens of sperm whales, rorquals and dolphins, who find their natural habitat and live safely in this area known as the “Sanctuary of Cetaceans.” The extensive woods of Liguria with their centuries-old trees, a true natural legacy, are an excellent alternative to traditional tourism. Immersion into the region's natural environments allows one to get to know and see the places where man, with love and dedication, has managed to cultivate the best possible fruits from thisland. Places full of history, culture and traditions, which witness the passage of ancient peoples coming from the sea.

*WHAT TO SEE*
Liguria possesses a number of charming attractions, some of them classified as World Heritage Sites by UNESCO for their uniqueness and their historical and natural value. One of these sites is Genoa, a multi-faceted city that combines the ancient with the modern, the past with the present, colors with shadows. This city belongs to the sea and the sea belongs to it; its culture, places, food and buildings tell the story of the old Maritime Republic. You can still breathe its ancient atmosphere walking among the carruggi, the narrow alleys of the old town of Genoa. Here we can find the Strade Nuove and the system of the Palazzi dei Rolli, an extraordinary architectural work of the 16th Century built to host politicians and aristocrats. The aristocratic dwellings that would host State visits were chosen by draw from the rolli, or public registers. Palazzo Spinola di Pellicceria, with its precious paintings by Rubens, Van Dyck and Bernardo Strozzi; Palazzo Lercari Parodi; Palazzo Campanella and Palazzo Podestà are the beautiful palaces of the Renaissance that you can admire while visiting this unique place. 

If you visit Genoa, you absolutely must stop at the Aquarium, one of the most complete and technologically-advanced marine life centers in Europe. The Aquarium was designed by famous Italian architect Renzo Piano and even its external look is a wonder to behold. Inside, the Aquarium houses an entire marine world, in enormous and varied pools behind large windows: dolphins, seals, sharks and colorful fishes of all shapes and sizes create a breath-taking view for both grown-ups and children. 

Cinque Terre, in addition to Porto Venere and the islands of Palmaria, Tino and Tinetto are another UNESCO Site in Liguria. Those who visit these places will hardly forget the charm and atmosphere of the five seaside towns of Manarola, Riomaggiore, Corniglia, Vernazza and Monterosso. 18 km (11.2 mi) of coast enclose and guard a little paradise: the rocks just a short drop from a limpid sea and the colors and scents of the earth combine harmoniously with the typical buildings hugging the coast in order to create a unique scenery. Portovenere, an ancient fishing town whose colorful buildings, one next to the other, mix their iridescent colors with the deep blue of the sea, is the start of an archipelago of sorts that ends with the above-mentioned islands. 

*WHAT TO DO*
Anytime one mentions the Italian Riviera, they are talking about Liguria: 186 miles of coast on a splendid sea, the most important feature of this region. The very sea offers a thousand ways to vacation in Liguria, a region that boasts some of the most beautiful marine life reserves in Italy: the Cinque Terre, Portofino, Berteggi, Gallinara and the famous Sanctuary of Cetaceans. This area has the highest concentration of aquatic mammals in the Mediterranean Sea; whale watching enthusiasts can enjoy a fascinating and instructive experience on these “blue sea roads,” obeserving magnificent specimens of marine fauna. Your whale-watching excursion will most likely include a biologist on hand to disclose details and curiosities of cetacean life, including the regulations that aid in preserving their natural habitat. 

The seabeds and treasures of the Ligurian Sea deserve an underwater 'stroll' for admiring the stunning view. Even those who are not scuba-diving experts can enjoy the enthralling experience of utilizing one of the many specialized diving centers in Liguria's most important sea resorts. Snorkeling (or seawatching as the Italians call it) is perfect for those who wish to explore but not venture too far from the water's surface, and it is good for all ages. Accompanied by expert guides and with flippers, mask and wetsuit you can still observe from above the colors and variety of the flora as well as the many species of fish that call these waters home.

For those who prefer to keep their feet on the ground, Liguria is a real gym in the open air. The mountains, which stand majestically behind the riviera, are the ideal choice for trekking lovers. Rocks, valleys, streams and lakes, with the typical colors and scents of the Mediterranean scrub, make up the stunning natural framework of the Ligurian hinterland. Liguria offers many events, festivals and fairs. 

Every year many famous Italian singers and new talents take part at the Festival of Italian Music in Sanremo. During the days of this musical event, the Comune of Sanremo puts up several cultural and tourist events to entertain the thousands of people who crowd the Town of Flowers.
Since 1962, Genoa plays host to the International Nautical Fair, a world-wide known event that gathers the most important exhibitors of this sector in about 300 000 square meters. 

*WHAT TO TASTE*
When we speak about Ligurian food, we immediately think of the famous pesto, a tasty sauce made with basil, pine nuts, garlic, parmesan, pecorino and extra-virgin olive oil, used to flavor trenette (pasta) or ravioli with borage leaves. Liguria is also a region of vineyards and olive groves that produce excellent extra-virgin olive oils and quality wines, like Ormeasco and Rossese from Dolceacqua, Vermentino, Ciliegiolo and Bianchetta from Genoa, Albarola, and Pollera Nera from the Riviera di Levante, and Pigato from Salea d'Albenga. Seafood and fish dishes are obviously renowned: fish soups like ciuppin and buridda with stockfish, as well as stuffed and fried sardines. Among the meat dishes we can find the cima genovese (cold stuffed veal), veal stuffed with greens and cheese, or stewed hare with famous taggiasche olives, pine nuts and rosemary. The most famous stuffed pie is torta Pasqualina (Easter pie), thin pastry stuffed with greens, cheese and eggs. Finally, we cannot forget fugassa, a soft and thick focaccia covered with onion slices and olive oil, or the thin farinata, a baked savoury pancake made with chickpea flour. The traditional desserts of this region are pandolce genovese, amaretti and cubeli (tiny butter cookies). ​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

where are the pics?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Professor Paola Dubini introducing the Italian Centre for Gender Cultures, in Milan.*
The perfect curriculum to learn how to survive in a male-dominated environment and how to build a career making “family-wise” choices.​







The Financial Times regularly interviews smart people working in the business sector. A few weeks ago, they chose Paola Dubini, associate professor in business administration at Università Bocconi as well as SDA Bocconi School of Management (Milan). At Bocconi University Prof. Dubini is the director of the bachelor of economics and management in arts, culture and communication, a position she has been actively exploiting to create in Milan an Interuniversity Centre for Gender Cultures aimed at protecting female rights and dignity. Asked to comment about the success rate of this initiative, Prof. Dubini said she “fights rarely, but when I fight I fight to win“. Although confirming like many other professors that she loves her job because being with students forces her “to stay young inside and be forward looking”, while being an academic she enjoys the pleasure and the freedom of satisfying her “intellectual curiosity” any time she wants to.

Today, she is proud of having contributed to “building a curriculum and set up a degree in management for the arts, culture and communication”, as 15 years after it was scheduled for the first time, this program keeps on confirming that “the intuition of leveraging the arts as a source of knowledge in a management curriculum was right and fruitful”. Thanks to this curriculum, many young women realized how smart they are and how many professional opportunities they can find in the global market. Prof. Doubini really seems passionate about teaching her students not to underestimate their potential, and that it is never too early (or too late) “to go out and get whatever experience [they] feel they are prepared to take”, remembering to make “family-wise” choices that fit their personality as well. Finally, asked about how to help women to deal with a male-dominated environment, Prof. Doubini admits it may be better, at least at the very beginning, to work in areas that are not particularly crowded, as in the world”“there are tons of interesting things to do”.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Bottega Veneta Suite and the Italian Style of luxury accommodation.*
An understated strategy for increasing costumers’ addiction to Italian style.​







Italy is launching a new kind of luxury accommodation, enriching five stars hotels with glamorous detail of Italian fashion icons. The St Regis Hotel in Florence, for example, can welcome its clients in the Bottega Veneta Suite created by Thomas Maier, the house Creative Director. The Italian brand has taken care of all interior designs details, from carpets to curtains, from chairs, couches and pillows to tables and bed linen. Thomas Maier himself clarified that the aim of this initiative is the one of increasing costumers’ addiction to Italian style. For example, if after a short stay in the hotel the smell of a leather couch becomes a scent that the client misses, he or she might decide to visit a Bottega Veneta shop just to feel it again, or to bring back home something that can help them to remember that contagious fragrance forever. In order to reach this aim it is crucial to shape a warm, friendly, comfortable and understated luxury environment; a place where the costumers can experience the positive feelings of living in a typically Italian setting, and consider the idea of recreating a corner of it at home.

The Italian fashion icon has been able to adapt to its own style based on discretion and quality to a format that has already been employed by other luxury brands. The Jaguar Suite at 51 Buckingham Gate Taj at London, for example, or the Bentley Suite at St Regis in New York, have filled “their” rooms with tons of information about their luxury cars. The Dior Suite at the Majestic Barriere in Cannes, instead, is furnished with iconic pieces and its Dior “soul” is further strengthened by portrait photos of Dior muses and brand ambassadors. On the contrary, in the Bottega Veneta Suite no brand catalogues, brochures, or notes mentioning the address of their flagship store in Florence are available, making Thomas Maier’s efforts to promote Italian style even more commendable.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Introducing Riccardo Signorelli and his super-battery.*
The Italian researcher has found the first economically viable alternative to energy-storage devices.​







Cell phones, laptops, electric cars, missile-guidance systems, and many other items have always run on batteries. However, although there are many new products depending on batteries and this energy-storage system has been improved through years, it is true that the basic concept behind it has not changed much since the Italian Alessandro Volta developed it in the 19th century. Luckily, we have now another Italian that successfully tested a new system able to transform traditional batteries into something completely new, the first economically viable alternative to energy-storage devices. The 33-years-old researcher Riccardo Signorelli has created a new device with the potential to hold as much energy as a traditional battery can, but that can also be recharged in seconds rather than hours, making its duration almost indefinite.

Signorelli completed his PhD at the Massacchusset Institute of Technology (Mit) in 2009, and he spent six years in its Laboratory for Electromagnetic and Electronic Systems before developing FastCAP’s low-cost, high-energy and high power density ultracapacitor, which is currently working with eco-friendly and domestically-abundant raw materials. Signorelli is also the CEO of a company, FastCAP System, founded in 2008 to both develop and commercialize batteries that can recharge and discharge quickly and that can last for many more years than they do now. Signorelli is not the first scientist to discover that ultracapacitors can store actual electrical charges rather than storing energy chemically, that they are far more durable than batteries and work well in cold weather. However, Signorelli’s merit is the one of finding a way to improve the ultracapacitor performance to transform it in a system able to store a huge amount of energy. A few more years will be needed to start a massive commercialization of this ultracapacitors, and it is realistic to expect the invention to be broadly successful.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Tuscany and its love for chestnuts beer.*
Claudio and Gennaro Cerullo opened their family-run brewery in 2006, making their production a must in the beer market.​







Not many people are aware that Tuscany is famous not only for its beautiful landscapes and its delicious food and wines, but also for its beer production. Everything started when Claudio and Gennaro Cerullo opened their family-run brewery in 2006, Birra Amiata, making their production a must in the beer market borrowing the main secret of Tuscan wine: deep attention, sometimes devotion, to the quality of the (possibly locally sourced) ingredients. The idea that ingredients are crucial in preparing a good beer pushed the Cerullo brothers in specializing in chestnuts beer, a production that just a few breweries can offer all year round. Moreover, differently from other chestnuts beer maker, and thanks to the huge chestnuts production that the Amiata mountain area can guarantee every year, Birra Amiata is used to avoid using a limited amount of chestnuts to make beer, offering chestnuts lovers the chance to taste their real flavor. While Tuscany is already famous for its gastronomic and winery tradition, with small local breweries growing quite fast, the region might soon become attractive for its special and delicious pint of beer.

The Cerullo brothers are so proud of their products that they believe that “making good beer, and making it well” will soon convince Italians that it is worth substituting industrial beer with the home-made one. For those thinking that the “death” of industrial beer might sign the one of Tuscan wine as well, please change your mind as this is impossible. On the contrary, home-made beer will only convince those remaining skeptical on Italy’s potential in the agribusiness market that Tuscany is really a land of delicacies. Finally, for those looking for some suggestion on which beer to taste first, “Bastarda Doppia” is highly recommended. It is a red beer, and thanks to its perfect mixture of Bastarda chestnuts, it offers to taster in love with coffee an unforgettable flavor to taste.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Discovering Fellini’s world in Italy.*
The real place where to find something about the “real” Fellini is the Grand Hotel in Rimini.​







The New York Times has recently published a reportage about Rimini, the Italian town where the famous director Federico Fellini spent most of its time. Fellini was born in Rimini in 1920, and two of his masterpieces, “Amarcord” (1973) and “I Vitelloni” (1953), are associated to this city. Despite that, it is not that easy to recreate the atmosphere that inspired the director there for two reasons. First, most of the city was destroyed during the Second World War. Second, Fellini’s imagination was directed by dreams more than reality. The real place where to find something about the “real” Fellini is the Grand Hotel, but The New York Times reporter discovered that there are many other places where it is possible to unearth more evidence of cinematic Rimini: Piazza Tre Martiri, the city’s main square; Piazza Cavour and its Pigna fountain; and the Corso d’Augusto, the old town’s main shopping strip.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*MYAGONISM: the social “netsporting” of the future.*
Called the social “netsporting” of the future, Myagonism is another Italian idea. After having passed the successful training at the technology hub of Pavia, the three founders from Chiari are working in San Francisco at the prestigious start-up school of Silicon Valley, selected by Mind the Bridge.​







The idea originated with the purpose of bringing out talents through self-monitoring, in every area of sport. What does this mean? Myagonism creates a social network for sport, where a talented sports person can supervise his or her performance in order to create relations with other stakeholders interested in this area. This platform allows talents, talent scouts and companies to create professional relationships quickly, to control performance and to get jobs for users in a simple way. Thanks to the app, that will be launched in July, every user can upload the talented person’s performance in real time (from the field) with a “click”. It enhances a rapid exchange of information between the users, even if “ privacy should be preserved thanks to a secret and revolutionary application available in July”, said Lorenzo, one of the founders, during an interview. The idea was recognized by the Technology Hub of Pavia. The first investor is an entrepreneur from Chiari, Gaetano Passano, and the first official sponsor is Saxe, the famous sport textile supplier. The work is hard and the project is challenging. Every user is waiting for the new app with the purpose of starting to use that as soon as possible and testing the efficacy of the system. We sincerely wish they will have the opportunity to attain success in a world where passion and innovation are two faces of the same coin.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

KNOW ITALY
*The Amalfi Coast and its town*
Campania​







​
The blue of the sea, the green of the Mediterranean maquis and the hues of citrus fruits spreading out over terraced cultivations blend with the typical architecture in order to create one of the most beautiful itineraries in Italy: the Costiera Amalfitana. The tortuous street slips over deep gorges and runs down toward the beach and climbs up again along a sequence of breathtaking views: an extremely unique scenery designed by bays, inlets, cliffs and small villages engrafted onto the mountain. A picturesque interlacing of alleys and stairways overlooks the sea with all its extraordinary colors reflecting the enchanting landscape of Amalfi, the towns proffers innumerable testimonies of its glorious past as a Maritime Republic. 








Overlooking the Tyrrhenian Sea, the Amalfi Coast extends in the Gulf of Salerno and includes some of its most famous places, from Positano to Ravello and naturally Amalfi. The road unwinds like a balcony suspended between the cobalt-blue sea and the slopes of the Lattari Mountains along alternating valleys and promontories between small bays, beaches and terraces cultivated with citruses, vineyards and olive groves. It’s a unique place that has been included in UNESCO’s list of World Heritage Sites.


























Our journey starts in Salerno, a wonderful city in the homonymous gulf of the Tyrrhenian Sea between the Amalfi Coast, the Sele plain and the Cilento area (to the south), in the spot in which the Irno Valley opens towards the sea. To get a feel for it, take a stroll along the Lungomare Trieste seaside promenade and visit the medieval d’Arechi castle dominating Salerno from above.

















​
Vietri sul Mare is 3 km away. It extends inwards from the coast, while the Marina area overlooks the sea. This marvellous town is the cradle of majolica artwork and it’s no coincidence that the dome of the splendid church of San Giovanni Battista and the façade of the Archconfraternity of Annunziata e del Rosario is covered with these colourful ceramic works of art.


























​
The fishing villages of Cetara and Maiori - among the most popular seaside resorts for their fine-sand beach - boast churches whose domes are finished with majolica tiles (respectively the church of San Pietro and the church of Santa Maria a Mare). However, make sure to tour the extremely scenic point of Capo d’Orso (Bear’s Cape) and the abbey of Santa Maria de Olearia dug out in the rock , which are before Maiori. Then head inland from Maiori towards Tramonti, land of master pizza makers. However, if you continue along the coast, you’ll come to Minori, which is considered heaven on the coast thanks to its airy, fresh climate. Atrani is not at all involved in mass tourism, and therefore its seafaring authenticity has remained intact.

























































































​
There is a turnoff here for Ravello, which is nestled at 350 m asl. Its elegant villas have made it one of the coast’s most enchanting towns: The gardens and panoramic viewpoints at Villa Rufolo and Villa Cimbrone are absolutely breathtaking. Heading down towards the sea is the town of Amalfi, the ancient Maritime Republic after which the coast was named. The Arab-Sicilian cathedral of Sant’Andrea Apostolo - rebuilt in Baroque style in the 1700’s - with its marvellous flight of steps and charming cloister must be toured. After having crossed delightful Praiano, you’ll reach Positano, a holiday resort since Roman times with its white houses heading down towards the sea and surrounding the church of Santa Maria Assunta (its dome also has majolica tiles).












































Its little alleyways are typical and have numerous shops where local crafts can be purchased, along with the flights of steps taking people from the top part of town down to the beach. Among the most important beaches are Spiaggia Grande and Spiaggia di Fornillo, which can both be reached on foot; La Porta, Arienzo and San Pietro Laurito beaches can all be reached by boat. The road to Sorrento which is then wedged in and takes travellers to Sant’Agata dei Due Golfi (the due golfi or two gulfs being Naples and Salerno) is quite charming. 

Lastly, Sorrento - the city of citruses - embraces the Gulf of Naples, the ideal starting point for a trip to Capri, Ischia, Naples, Ercolano and Pompeii. This town extends harmoniously on a high tufaceous sheer terrace dominating the sea from 50 metres asl, surrounded by lush vegetation. The old town centre still has ancient traces of Roman origin and is surrounded on one side by 16th-century walls. It is also home to the cathedral (rebuilt in the 15th century) and its Neo-Gothic façade, and the Church of St. Francis of Assisi, with a significant 14th-century cloister and Arab-style portico. Visitors should also visit the Correale museum, take a stroll in the park where they will enjoy a magnificent view of the gulf, and take a tour of Punta del Capo, which is the location of the ruins of what is believed to be the villa of Pollio Felice (1st century AD). A short detour is a must, towards the hamlets of Nerano, Marina del Cantone and the renowned Ieranto bay, which although are part of Massa Lubrense located on the Sorrento stretch of coast, overlook the Gulf of Salerno and are considered some of the most popular seaside resorts on the Amalfi coast. In particular, Ieranto bay is a true natural paradise, where access by all motor boats is absolutely prohibited. The bay can be reached by taking a path that starts out in Nerano. 


















Another less well-known but charming route crosses the nature reserve of the Mulini Valley (or Ferriere Valley), just outside Amalfi, at the beginning of which is Amalf’s Museo della Carta (Paper Museum) in an old paper mill from the 1300’s. People from Amalfi learned how to process paper from the Arabs starting in the 1100’s, and soon they had the monopoly of production in Europe, so much so that paper from Amalfi is still renowned and exported abroad. 
Pablo Picasso, Luigi Pirandello, Roberto Rossellini, Vittorio De Sica and Elizabeth Taylor went for walks in Positano. Rudolph Nureyev purchased the Li Galli islands in front of Positano, making the villa of choreographer Leonida Massine his refuge. Actress Anna Magnani had a house in the Gulf of Furore. Goethe described the coast as charming, Giovanni Boccaccio immortalized it in his Decameron, Richard Wagner and Edvard Grieg composed Parsifal and Peer Gynt in Ravello, where Greta Garbo, Henrik Ibsen, Joan Mirò, William Turner, Edward M. Forster, Virginia Wolf, David Herbert Lawrence, Graham Greene, André Gide, Gore Vidal, Arturo Toscanini, Leonard Bernstein and Mstislav Rostropovich also stayed. The Kennedys, Aristotele Onassis, Sofia Loren, Gianni Agnelli and Caroline of Monaco adored Conca dei Marini beach. Lord Byron, John Keates, Walter Scott, Charles Dickens and Neapolitan tenor Enrico Caruso stayed in Sorrento, which was part of the Grand Tour starting the 19 century. 




































Majolica ware and colourful pottery are quite characteristic and many of these products replicate the image of the Sfusato Amalfitano, the typical lemon cultivated on the coast and protected by the PGI mark (protected geographical indication).


























​
Recipes for fish dishes include spaghetti with short-necked clams, soups, fried anchovies, swordfish roulades, small octopus with sauce and peppered mussels. Also try Sorrento dumplings, spaghetti with walnuts and cream horns.Local cheese products are also well-known: Mozzarella served plain or roasted on lemon leaves and filled ravioli seasoned with melted butter and lemon rind. Every good meal must be completed with a glass of limoncello. This is a traditional liqueur distilled from the rind of lemons only cultivated here. Sweets include Santa Rosa, a traditional puff pastry filled with ricotta and dried-fruit custard, with black-cherry marmalade. Quality wine: Cilento. 

​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*The 70th Venice Film Festival.*
The Venice Biennale's Annual Cinematic Event.​







Every year for the last 70 years, the Italian summer has ended with the spotlights shining on Venice and its Lido, for the hotly-anticipated Venice International Film Festival. In celebration of its 70th season, the Biennale di Venezia features a special project this year with Venezia 70 – Future Reloaded: 70 directors from around the world, invited to realize a 60-90 second short film, all 70 of which will be projected for the first time during the festival. During the official competition, 21 films in total are to be show - the works of some Italy's and the world's top directors, including Terry Gilliam, Stephen Frears, Philippe Garrel, Errol Morris, Hayao Miyazaki, James Franco, Kelly Reichardt, Xavier Dolan, Gianni Amelio, and Emma Dante. And for the first time ever, two documentaries are in the mix: Sacro GRA by Gianfranco Rosi and The Unknown Known: the Life and Times of Donald Rumsfeld by Errol Morris. The Venice Film Market, rather, takes place for the second year in a row, August 29th to September 3rd.

_Official website_​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Milan Expo 2015. Feeding the planet, energy for life.*
Between innovation and tradition.​







Expo is the international encounter where each of the world’s nations puts on show, as best it can, its traditions, creativity and spirit for innovation: in 2015, it will light up Milan, the European capital for fashion and design. A unique event making its return to Italy after almost 100 years (Milan was also the seat for the Universal Expo of 1906), the Expo functions as a window on the city and on humanity itself. The choice of the Lombard Capital for such an important date can be explained by the city’s central position within the European context, and by the efficiency of its infrastructures and existing services, as well as the quality of the Italian committee’s project proposals, and the fame of the city on a global scale. 

The Expo, which will be located in a northeastern part of Milan (attached to the City of Rho), will occupy a surface area of 1.5 million sq. m. Given its strategic position, it is accessibile from all the region’s airports: Linate, Malpensa and Orio al Serio. Along with the appeal of an expo that draws visitors from the world over, enriching cultural opportunities are on offer all around Milan and its province. Among the numerous historic residences and monumental villas and palazzi characterizing this area, a number of architectural gems are open for exploration, including those in the communities of Castellazzo di Rho and Castellazzo di Bollate, and the Litta, Valera and Burba Villas, in Lainate, Arese, and Rho, respectively. Not only, but Lakes such as Maggiore, Como, Lugano and Varese make for equally-excellent natural-historic itineraries; they are also recognized internationally for their cultural and natural value, and will be integrated into the Expo campaign via a series of side events at locations like Villa Erba in Cernobbio. Those with a passion for nature should also know that several urban parks are sprinkled around the zone: the Parco delle Groane in the World Wildlife Fund Oasis of Vanzago, Parco Sud and Parco dei Fontanili. Not to mention Parco delle Cave, Parco di Trenno and Monte Stella.

As is routine this Expo will revolve around a theme of universal interest: Nutrire il Pianeta, Energia per la Vita (“Feeding the Planet. Energy for Life”).
The focus is wide as long as it pertains to anything in regards to nutrition: e.g. the lack of food in certain parts of the world, nutritional education, and conversations on GMOs. At the debate’s center is the right to healthy and adequate nutrition for everyone; the elimination of hunger, thirst, infant mortality, malnutrition – that affects 850 million people on the planet – and the eradication of famine and pandemics. 

During the Expo the authenticity and diffusion of high-quality agro-alimentary products will have their time in the spotlight, especially considering that Italy is abundant in these resources. Agro-alimentary production has caught up with the consolidated cultivation traditions of diverse populations and local communities due to significant scientific and technological innovations that have been incorporated with the combination of centuries’ worth of experience. And where better to discuss such matters than in the country that hosts the European Food Safety Authority (Europe’s guarantor of food safety, quality and security)? Along these lines all the participating States at Expò2015 will have the occasion to represent their own nutritional and production achievements, and to offer tastings of their unique culinary specialties. As with all the Expo’s encounters, it is a standard yet fruitful method of exchange for a globalized world. 

It is estimated that 29 million tourists will visit the Universal Expo 2015 in its 6-month duration (on average 160,000 visitors a day). 4.25mi² of green space will be created in Milan just for the Expo.n175 countries are set to take part, with 7,000 different events in the works during the Expo of 2015. 

_Official website_​


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Will you show us.... N(e)apoli(s)?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Skyline_ said:


> Will you show us.... N(e)apoli(s)?


I'll show you a lot of material. Just be patient. Even Naples. There's a lot of work to do, and I reconcile this with my daily commitments. :nuts: Anyway, I'm glad that someone appreciates this thread. :hug:


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

KNOW ITALY
*Ferrara and the House of Este*
Emilia Romagna​

















​
The city of Ferrara rises on the banks of the Po di Volano River, in the southern plain of Emilia. Over the centuries, this magnificent city has been able to maintain the great prestige it experienced during the era of the House of Este. In fact, the Este family is attributed with the ambitious urban project (defined Herculean Addition) that transformed Ferrara from a medieval citadel into a true Renaissance masterpiece. The great season of the House of Este started in 1391 with the foundation of the university, and it grew to such an extent that the Este court was involved at the most important European levels. 

















​
Humanists and artists the likes of Leon Battista Alberti, Piero della Francesca and Tiziano came to the city. Great scholars such as Boiardo, Ariosto and Tasso also wrote excellent versus to pay homage to the Dukes of Este. Ercole I of Este pushed for the urban plans, which still capture the Renaissance spirit and that charming merger between the old and new. UNESCO recognition and inclusion in its list of World Heritage Sites comes for the most part from the Herculean Addition. 






























































​
The old town centre is one of the best preserved examples of a medieval city, dotted with several monuments, churches, cloisters, large green areas, historic buildings and palazzos, starting with the Estense castle. Built on the wishes of Niccolò II of Este in 1385, the castle was a square brick defensive fortress with 4 towers and was surrounded by a moat filled with water. During the seignory of Ercole I of Este, the castle became the residence of the court and was embellished with elegant balconies and another floor covered with a sloping roof, and the towers were refined.












































The courtyard was frescoed with portraits of all the Este ancestors. Several medieval rooms can be toured, including the ducal flats, kitchens and prisons. Prior to the Estense castle, the residence of the Dukes of Este was Palazzo Municipale, the current seat of the Town Hall. Started in 1245, the building took on its current size at the end of the 15th century, however a façade was restored in Neo-Gothic style in the 1900’s. An inner walkway (Via Coperta) connects it to the Estense castle. Once you have crossed the main entrance (called Volto del Cavallo, it has a bronze statue on either side of it), you gain access to the marvellous ducal courtyard (Piazza del Municipio). Inside, several finely decorated rooms can be toured. 








One of the most charming places in this new monumental area was the so-called Quadrivio degli Angeli intersection formed by Palazzo dei Diamanti, Palazzo Prosperi-Sacrati and Palazzo Turchi di Bagno.





















































Built between 1493 and 1503, Palazzo dei Diamanti was initially a residence for the Este family, and for the Marquis of Villa starting in 1641. Today it is home to the art gallery and civic university. Its uniqueness is its diamond-tip shaped rusticated exterior façade (after which the palazzo was named) which creates magnificent perspective effects. The ornamental elements and floral decorations are also impressive. Inside is a typical Renaissance courtyard with a cloister and marble well.








Designed around 1492, Palazzo Turchi di Bagno is a linear building whose characteristic is the white stone corner pilaster with a double row of Corinthian capitals. It belonged to the Bagno family in 1933, when it was transferred to the military state property. The palazzo, which was damaged during WWII, was later restored. Today, it is the seat of the Department of Biology and Evolution and of the Piero Leonardi Museo di Paleontologia e Preistoria museum. It’s the oldest palazzo of the Herculean Addition built in the typical Renaissance style from Ferrara. Its monumental Venetian-style portal is famous, with a white marble balcony upheld by cupids sitting on the trabeation.

















Another building worth mentioning is Palazzo Schifanoia, built on the wishes of Alberto d’Este in 1385 and expanded later. Its façade has a large well-sculpted portal. Take a tour of the 14th-century wing the site of various art collections. One of the most important frescoes from the 15th century can be admired in the Salone dei Mesi room. Don’t miss the Sala delle Virtu’ room next to it, with its charming painted golden ceiling caissons depicting the cardinal and theological virtues by Domenico di Paris (15th century).


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

KNOW ITALY
*Aquileia: on the rail of the Roman Empire*
Friuli Venezia Giulia​








This is a treasure chest of history and beauty in Friuli Venezia Giulia. Traces of the magnificent Roman Empire are here in Aquileia, a bulwark against invasion by barbarian people, starting point for expeditions and military conquests and large trading hub. Just think - it became the capital of the Augustan region X Regio Venetia et Histria under the dominion of Caesar Augustus, as it was the fourth largest city on the peninsula for number of inhabitants. The ancient cardo (north-south oriented street), forum ruins, civilian basilica, mausoleum, thermal baths and city walls make Aquileia one of the most important existing testimonials of ancient Roman grandeur. Indeed, the city was one of the largest and most prosperous political and administrative towns in the Empire and in light of its state of conservation, is still a very important example of that civilization in the Mediterranean - so much so that it was added to UNESCO’s list of World Heritage Sites in 1998 (and also because of the decisive role it played in spreading the Catholic religion). 



























​
This little town located on the banks of the Naissa River (once used to transport exotic goods) was built up along the lagoon section west of Trieste. It was founded by the Romans in 181 BC as a defence against threats by the Gauls. The ruins of its Roman river port are amazing and include a quay that is 400 metres long, with two docking levels and landing stages with steps (1st century AD). 







































































Aquileia owes its good fortune to the numerous roads linking its port with a rich and vast hinterland. This marvellous place and city has a significant archaeological heritage, which can be explored in the town’s 3 museums: Museo Archeologico Nazionale (with many documents dating back to the Roman Era, productions by craftsmen and finds from the ancient city), Museo Paleocristiano (where the ruins of a large ecclesiastical building are kept) and Museo Civico del Patriarcato (which protects sacred wooden and metal reliquaries). 








































































The Basilica Patriarcale is of significant artistic and cultural importance. It is not quite in the centre of town, but rather is to the side of Via Sacra, overlooking Piazza del Capitolo together with its baptistery and majestic bell tower. The oldest nucleus is formed by the Aule Paleocristiane (Early Christian rooms), which were built in the 4th century AD by Bishop Teodoro with the support of Emperor Constantine. They are the lasting proof of the decisive role the city played in spreading the Christian religion of the early Middle Ages. The floor mosaics both inside and outside the basilica are magnificent. The basilica also provides access to the Cripta degli Affreschi (crypt of the frescoes) decorated with rare Byzantine frescoes.


































































































​
Damage caused by the earthquake in 988 forced the then Patriarch Poppone to carry out radical restorations in 1031 in Roman style, with Carolingian-Ottonian influences, which culminated with the construction of the great Palazzo Patriarcale (later destroyed) and the majestic bell tower, which is over 70 meters high and dominates the Friulian countryside. After further restorations following the earthquake in 1348, the last significant work on the basilica was carried out in the 16th century when Venetian craftsmen and carpenters were called to make the impressive wooden ceiling that can still be admired today. Lastly, any visit should include a tour of the cemetery of the soldiers who fell in WWI, which is located just behind the basilica.

















​
The "A tavola con gli antichi romani" food event takes places between August and September and allows participants to fully enjoy typical dishes from ancient Roman gastronomy. While participants are tasting the food, a guide illustrates the various recipes and analyzes Roman traditions and customs.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*How to select Aglianico, a lesser-known but delicious Italian wine.*
It is broadly underappreciated, but savory and robust enough to intensify the taste of good meat.​







Aimed at proving that even when compared to Barolo and Brunello di Montalcino lesser-known wines have nothing to envy, a panel of American experts tasted a few bottles of Aglianicos, the Italian red from Campania, learning that it is a matter of flavors and nuances selection to find good labels among this variety of red wines.

Aglianico is indeed the primary red grape of Campania and Basilicata, two regions located in the south of Italy. Although it has been nicknamed “the Barolo of the South”, and no matter its unquestionable qualities, as aglianico has much to offer of its own, it is not that famous and appreciated beyond Italian borders.

It is interesting to learn that all the experts that have been included in this experimental wine-taste shared the perception that aglianico is broadly underappreciated. One of the reason, at least in the U.S., is that wine taster seems more inclined to appreciate lighter and softer wines, as the popularity recently gained by red wines of Sicily, which tend to be fresher and easier going, further confirms.

Aglianico cannot be considered a heavy wine; however, it is true that some of its variety can benefit a lot in terms of texture and density by aging. However, what this group of experts learned during this aglianico wine taste session was that some bottles are actually immediately approachable. In order to identify the best aglianico, it is useful to know that it has a wide range of appellations. Taurasi is the most famous, prestigious and expensive (bottle can cost from $30 to $65), followed by Aglianico del Taburno, Irpinia, and Aglianico del Vulture.

For those looking for some suggestion on which bottle to taste first, the panel selected the 2008 Macchia dei Goti Taurasi from Antonio Caggiano as the best one, followed by the 2006 Taurasi from Salvatore Molettieri, because of their versatility of textures and densities. They are savory and robust enough to intensify the taste of good meat, especially if you are thinking about steaks and grilled sausages.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

UNIVERSITALY 
*Where do you want to study? Make your choice.*
Chapter 5. Calabria

*Mediterranea University 
Reggio Calabria*
The first unit of the Università Mediterranea of Reggio Calabria was born on June 17th 1968, with the creation of the Libero Istituto Universitario di Architettura (IUSA). In 1972 a logo was choses, the coin of ancient Rhegion dating from about 488 b.C., representing the lion of Nemea. By creating the faculties of Agrarian Studies, Engineering and Medicine (later moved to Catanzaro), the IUSA became Università of Reggio Calabria in 1982.
Starting from the academic year 2001/2002, the Faculty of Law of the University of Reggio Calabria was established and in 2001, the name of the University of Reggio was changed into “Università degli Studi Mediterranea di Reggio Calabria”.

The Università Mediterranea has nowadays four faculties and more than ten thousand students, constantly growing in number in recent years.

The modern University Citadel includes the administrative and educational structures: 11 departments, 60 labs and the students’ secretariats.
In an extensive metropolitan city, which is amazing for its beauty and its number of cultural events over each year, the Università Mediterranea matches its efforts for research and education.

There are three faculties, which are dedicated to the territory under every aspect: it’s a polytechnic institute dealing with environmental studies with a special attention to landscaping, city planning and green economy. In compliance with its attention to these issues, the University got a new internal and external lighting plant, which fully complies with the standards of energy conservation. A faculty of Law ranging from Economics to Archaeology
Studying in Reggio Calabria also means having a post-graduation education: the range of master courses implemented in collaboration with local agencies and international research institutions allows the students and graduates to improve their education according to the market needs. Several international agreements have strengthened the central role in research and education that this University has acquired in the Mediterranean area.

All the information and front office activities are now accessible through the new website, which is usable also from the several free access points and wi-fi spots in the faculties. The main offer of services for the students is also available on the website: enrolment, taxes and academic career. Furthermore, the Università Mediterranea also gives constant updates through newsletters, personalized e-mails and Facebook and Twitter pages. A great attention is also given to pre and post degree counselling, which is developed by UniOrienta with its services of counselling, training and meeting with schools.

Among the services for students. Transports connecting the decentralized seats: there is an active service, Universibus, which links the city centre and the main means of transport to the University Citadel. There are buses every 30 minutes and they are totally free for students. MedìClub, an open-all-day space for students with gyms, multimedia rooms and cafeterias.​
*University of Calabria
Cosenza*
The University of Calabria is a community which, throughout the time, has created a great, historical, strategic and cultural project.
Main feature of this university is the Residential Centre which has the objective of offering an attractive environment aimed at promoting a tight relation among all the components of the institution. This is a residential area which follows the campus model. The UniCal Campus is surrounded by hills and hosts a long set of buildings, in the shape of cubes, where the Departments, the Labs, the Libraries, the university residences and the sports, social and cultural centres are located.

The University is one the most dynamic and important academic realities of the country, as the CENSIS surveys have confirmed since 2009.

This special feature is clearly visible if we look at the following data: University of Calabria has 34500 students, 835 tenured professors, 258 contract professors, 728 members of the staff among managers, administrative and technicians; 14 departments, 3 centres of excellence, 13 interdepartmental centers, 2 post-graduate courses, 170 classes, a library among the biggest in Southern Italy, 3 centres for shared use, 2 museums, a language centre, 1 gym, 2 theatres, 2 cinemas and 2 amphitheatres, a health centre and emergency station, a nursery school, a post office, a TechNest incubator which hosts innovative companies. Such varieties of infrastructures devoted to research and didactic activities and to social and cultural events confirm that the Campus is an attractive and dynamic context for the Italian and international academic community as well as for the surrounding territory.
The Campus hosts over 3000 sleeping accommodations, 1200 cafeteria seats, 5000 parking lots, public transportation services, 2 electric buses and paths for blind people,

The economist Beniamino Andreatta, together with Paolo Sylos Labini, was among the founders in 1972, of the University of Calabria. Yet, so many other important people who belong to the cultural, the scientific and the political world visited the Campus and have contributed to the growth of the image of the University: Luigi Luca Cavalli Sforza, Carlo Dionisotti, Gianni Amelio, Eric P. Hamp, Frank Iacobucci, Gianvito Resta, Sandro Pertini, Nicola Mancino, Carlo Azeglio Ciampi, Tullio De Mauro, Gary Becker, Marcello Pera, Romano Prodi, Margherita Hack, Ilya Prigogine, Roberto Benigni.

The University of Calabria gives particular relevance to Internationalization actions, as the following data clearly show: 120 cooperation agreements with universities from all over the world and over 400 Bilateral Agreements, in Europe, in the framework of LLP / Erasmus. For this reason the University has been awarded with the European Label in 2009 as best practice. Moreover, 370 EU and extra EU students per year have the opportunity to study abroad; 260 exchange international students come to the University of Calabria. In the specific, it is important to highlight the call MOST - MObility of STudents extra EU, the Erasmus Mundus program of multiple doctoral degree called EUDIME, the 80 scholarships per year, free board and lodging, for the international students who wish to enroll in a Master Degree course. Currently, 770 international students are living on Campus, coming from 50 different Countries.​​


----------



## Picotto (Jan 9, 2012)

One of the best or maybe even the best thread on whole forum. I personally love Italy and everything italian (except Juventus and Inter, AC Milan fan ) food, cars, cities... Keep the good work :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Italy launches its green revolution in the chemical sector.*
Beta Renewables just opened the world’s first plant producing second generation bioethanol.​







The world’s first plant for the production of second generation biofuels has just been opened in Crescentino, Vercelli, in Northern Italy. This huge bio-refinery has been built by Beta Renewables (Mossi Ghisolfi Group), and it is scheduled to produce 75 million litres a year of second generation bioethanol from non-food biomass such as agricultural residues. According to Guido Ghisolfi, CEO of Beta Renewables, their new plant is actually paving the way “for a green revolution in the chemical sector”, highlighting that “environmental sustainability and industrial innovation are essential factors for [Italy’s] economic recovery.” Confirming his point of view, the construction of similar plants has already been scheduled in North and South America. Beta Renewables is a joint venture between Biochemtex, a Mossi Ghisolfi Group engineering company, the American fund TPG (Texas Pacific Group), and the Danish company Novozymes, a world leader in bio-innovation.

Behind the Crescentino plant there is an investment of Euro 150m, and the refinery is expected to have a positive economic impact on the whole region in terms of employment opportunities (recent estimates refer to roughly three hundred among direct and indirect jobs), as well as export opportunities for the whole country. With a year capacity of 75 million litres of bioethanol, the Crescentino plant is certainly going to become a reference point for the European market. Finally, the refinery is also self-sufficient in terms of energy consumption, with a 100% water recycling system.

Peder Holk Nielsen, CEO of Novozymes, believes “that policy makers now need to send clear signals to encourage the necessary investments in advanced biofuels.” Aware that “continued reliance on fossil fuels is not viable”, he thinks the world need to find a way to support initiatives which can have a lot of impact in terms of reducing greenhouse gasses, stimulating economies, and providing energy security. The Crescentino plant is certainly one of them, and indeed the project was supported by the European Commission within the 7th Framework Programme for Research and Technological Development.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

ITALIAN LITERATURE
*Early vernacular literature*​

*The influence of France*
French prose and verse romances were popular in Italy from the 12th to the 14th century. Stories from the Carolingian and Arthurian cycles, together with free adaptations from the classics, were read by the literate, while French minstrels recited verse in public places throughout northern Italy. By the 13th century a “Franco-Venetian” literature, for the most part anonymous, had developed; Italians copied French stories, often adapting and extending various episodes and sometimes creating new romances about characters from French works. In this literature, though the language used was purportedly French, the writers often consciously or unconsciously introduced elements from their own Northern Italian dialects, thus creating a linguistic hybrid. Writers of important prose works, such as the Venetian Martino da Canal and the Florentine Brunetto Latini—authors, respectively, of Les estoires de Venise (1275; “The History of Venice”) and Livres dou trésor (c. 1260; “Books of the Treasure”)—were much better acquainted with French, while poets such as Sordello of Mantua wrote lyrics in Provençal revealing an exact knowledge of the language and of Provençal versification. Provençal love lyrics were, in fact, as popular as the French romances, and the early Italian poets carefully studied anthologies of the troubadour poetry.

*The Sicilian school*
In the cultured environment of the Sicilian court of the Italian-born Holy Roman emperor Frederick II Hohenstaufen, who ruled the Sicilian kingdom from 1208 to 1250, lyrics modeled on Provençal forms and themes were written in a refined version of the local vernacular. Poetry was considered an embellishment of the court and an escape from serious matters of life, and it is significant that it was the love poetry of Provence—and not the political poetry—that was imitated by the Sicilian school. The most important of these poets was the notary Jacopo da Lentini, reputed to have invented the sonnet form. By an accident of history, all the poetry of the Sicilian school was handed down in later Tuscan transcriptions, which make it look much closer to modern Italian than it really was. The first to be taken in by the manuscript tradition and to praise its “trans-regional” qualities was Dante Alighieri.

*The Tuscan poets*
Sicilian poetry continued to be written after the death of Frederick II, but the centre of literary activity moved to Tuscany, where interest in the Provençal and Sicilian lyric had led to several imitations by Guittone d’Arezzo and his followers. Although Guittone experimented with elaborate verse forms, according to Dante in the De vulgari eloquentia, his language mingled dialect elements with Latinisms and Provençalisms and had none of the beauty of the southern school. In fact, Guittone was a vigourous and complex poet whose reputation fell victim to Dante’s anxiety of influence.

*The new style*
While Guittone and his followers were still writing, a new development appeared in love poetry, marked by a concern for precise and sincere expression and a new, serious treatment of love. It has become customary to speak of this new school of poets as the dolce stil novo, or nuovo (“sweet new style”), an expression used by Dante Alighieri in his Commedia (Purgatorio, Canto XXIV, line 27) in a passage where he emphasized delicacy of expression suited to the subject of love. The major stil novo poets were Guido Guinizelli of Bologna, Guido Cavalcanti, Dante (particularly in the poems included in Vita nuova), and Cino da Pistoia, together with the lesser poets Lapo Gianni, Gianni Alfani, and Dino Frescobaldi.

These poets were influenced by each other’s work. Guido Guinizelli was best known for his canzone, or poem, beginning “Al cor gentil rempaira sempre amore” (“Love always finds shelter in the gentle heart”), which posed the question of the problematic relationship between love of woman and love of God. His poetry was immediately appreciated by Cavalcanti, a serious and extremely talented lyric poet. Most of Cavalcanti’s poems were tragic and denied the ennobling effect of love suggested by Guinizelli. Dante greatly admired Cavalcanti, whom he dubbed his “first friend,” but his own concept of love, inspired by his love for Beatrice, who died young (in 1290), had much more in common with Guinizelli’s. Dante’s Vita nuova (c. 1293; The New Life) is the retrospective story of his love in previously composed poems linked together and to some extent reinterpreted by a framework of eloquent prose: God is the “root” of Beatrice, and she is able to mediate God’s truth and love and inspire love of God—but her death is necessary for her lover to reach a state of purification. Cino da Pistoia used the vocabulary of the stilnovisti, as these poets were called, in an original way that in its melancholy psychological introspection looks forward to Petrarch. A comparison of the language of the stilnovisti with the earlier Tuscan poets reveals extensive refinement of the Tuscan dialect. Purely local characteristics were removed, and the standard nonrealistic literary language of Italy had been created.

*Comic verse*
Poesia giocoso (realistic, or comic, verse) was a complete contrast to serious love poetry. The language was often deliberately unrefined, colloquial, and sometimes obscene, in keeping with the themes dealt with in the poetry. This kind of verse belongs to an ongoing European tradition, owing something to the satirical goliard poets of the 12th and 13th centuries, who wrote Latin verses in praise of pleasure or in vituperation of women, their personal enemies, or the church. Though their personae are often crude, even violent, the comic poets—whose usual verse form was the sonnet—were cultivated literary men and not the proletarian rebels that they were thought to be by Romantic critics. The earliest of them was Rustico di Filippo, who produced both courtly love poetry and coarse, sometimes obscene verse of the “realistic” kind. The best-known and most versatile was Cecco Angiolieri, whose down-to-earth mistress Becchina was a parody of the ethereal women of the stil novo and whose favourite subject was his father’s meanness. Folgore di San Gimignano is often classified among these poets for convenience’s sake. He is best known for his elegant sonnet cycles listing the aristocratic pleasures (reminiscent of the Provençal plazer) associated, for example, with the different months of the year. Far more conventional are the paradoxical negative responses (reminiscent of the Provençal enueg) of Cenne della Chitarra.

*Religious poetry*
The famous Laudes creaturarum, or Cantico di Frate Sole (c. 1225; “Canticle of Brother Sun”), of St. Francis of Assisi was one of the earliest Italian poems. It was written in rhythmical prose that recalls the verses of the Bible and used assonance in place of rhyme. In the Umbrian dialect, God is praised through all the things of his creation. It is probable that St. Francis also composed a musical accompaniment, and after his death the lauda became a common form of religious song used by the confraternities of lay people who gathered on holy days to sing the praises of God and the saints and to recall the life and Passion of Christ. The one real poet of the laude tradition was Jacopone da Todi, a Franciscan and a mystic. His laudi, in the form of ballads, were often concerned with the themes of spiritual poverty and the corruption of the church. His most intense composition (“Donna de Paradiso”) is a dialogue between the mother of Christ and a messenger who graphically describes Christ’s Passion and death.

In northern Italy religious poetry was mainly moralistic and pervaded by a pessimism rooted in heretical ideas derived from Manichaeism, which saw the world and the body as being evil and under Satan’s control. The Milanese Bonvesin de la Riva, whose Libro delle tre scritture (1274; “Book of the Three Scriptures”) anticipates Dante, and the Franciscan from Verona, Giacomino da Verona, author of De Jerusalem celesti (c. 1250; “On the Heavenly Jerusalem”) and De Babilonia civitate infernali (c. 1250; “On the Infernal Babylonian State”), were the liveliest and most imaginative of this group.

*Prose*
Literary vernacular prose began in the 13th century, though Latin continued to be used for writings on theology, philosophy, law, politics, and science. The founder of Italian artistic prose style, the Bolognese professor of rhetoric Guido Faba, illustrated his teaching with examples adapted from Latin. Guittone d’Arezzo, his most notable follower in epistolography, tended toward an ornate style replete with rhetorical figures. In contrast with Guittone’s style is the clear scientific prose of Ristoro d’Arezzo’s Della composizione del mondo (1282; “On the Composition of the World”) and the simple narrative style of the Florentine collection of tales Il novellino (written in the late 13th century, published in 1525 as Le ciento novelle antike; Il Novellino, the Hundred Old Tales). The masterpiece of 13th-century prose is Dante’s Vita nuova. Though not yet completely at ease in vernacular prose, Dante combined simplicity with great delicacy and a poetic power that derived from the mysterious depth beneath certain key words.​


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

GREAT COUNTRY AND NICE CULTURE <3


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Absolutely a great country; very nice updates btw


----------



## Daur (Aug 28, 2012)

Italy is a dream country!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

TRAVEL NOTES
*Trentino Alto Adige / South Tyrol*
13.607 km² - 1 million inhabitants​








*DESCRIPTION*
Trentino Alto Adige is situated in the very north of Italy bordering Austria and Switzerland, and is best known for the beauty of its peaks. Its territory stretches from the Adamello-Brenta range and the peaks of Ortles and Cevedale to the most striking mountains in Europe: the Dolomites of the Fassa Valley, Brenta, the Gardena and Fiemme Valleys and Pale di San Martino. This setting encloses an extraordinary variety of landscapes: magnificent snow-capped mountaintops, woods, wide valleys, streams, lakes, the enchanting play of light between the spires of the Dolomites, typical villages with soaring bell towers, and the myriad shades of unadulterated nature. 

Hundreds of miles of ski slopes make this region a cutting-edge tourist destination - Madonna di Campiglio, Canazei, Moena, San Martino di Castrozza are the best known resorts, popular in both winter and summer for their natural surroundings, sport activities, and fun. The landscape of Lake Garda is particularly picturesque; it narrows in Trentino, appearing as a fiord between the high mountains. Land of confluence between Latin and Nordic worlds, Trentino Alto Adige is the guardian of a remarkable cultural heritage, made up of prehistoric evidence, charming castles, sanctuaries and towns with great historical and artistic significance. A number of spa towns offer treatments and therapies, of which Merano, Lèvico Terme, Peio, Rabbi and Comano Terme are the most famous. 

*WHAT TO SEE*
The most striking natural feature has to be the Dolomites, the very essence of the region. The Dolomites are a designated UNESCO World Heritage Site and offer an unforgettable experience for ski and winter sports lovers. Moreover, this region is the keeper of incredible artistic treasures, monuments and architectural works that combine Gothic from Austria with that of the Italian Renaissance. The route to discover this region starts in Trento, known as the meeting place of the Ecumenical Council (1545-1563); the city boasts a Lombard Romanesque cathedral and the Buonconsiglio Castle. The second stop is Bolzano, the “Gateway to the Dolomites” and symbol of the fusion of Latin and Germanic cultures, as can be seen in the Gothic cathedral. 

Other important places are Rovereto, with its museums, castles, the St. Colombiano Hermitage, the great “bell of peace” and the MART Museum, the new modern art hub, and Riva del Garda, with the Pretorio Palace and its austere yet elegant 13th-Century fortress, the Rocca. Numerous sanctuaries also sprinkle the landscape, including the Montagnaga di Pinè and Madonna del Monte di Rovereto. The castles of the region are exceptionally enchanting – a visit to the Castles of Tirolo, Roncolo and Appiano is a must. Finally, take a moment at Beseno Castle so that you can admire the breathtaking views. 

*WHAT TO DO*
Trentino Alto Adige, set against the backdrop of the most beautiful mountains in Europe, offers exciting and fun vacation options for enjoying the peaks and their ever-changing aspects throughout the seasons. The snow-white scenery of the Dolomites is the ideal destination for those who love skiing, snowboarding, ice-skating, climbing, snowshoeing and trekking at all levels. This region boasts internationally-famous ski resorts, such as Madonna di Campiglio, Gardena Valley, with its well-known resorts of Selva Val Gardena, Ortisei and Santa Cristina. Then Fassa Valley with Canazei and Moena, the Marmolada range, and San Martino di Castrozza all make for a magical terrain of innumerable linked slopes on one circuit for hundreds of kilometres, surrounded by magnificent peaks and enchanting landscapes. At night, you can enjoy entertainment and an exciting social scene in the local restaurants, bars and clubs.

In summer, Trentino Alto Adige is the perfect place for walking and hiking through unadulterated nature, along the trails of the Stelvio National Park, in the woods of Fassa Valley, or among the high altitude lakes. Trekking lovers can explore the highest peaks by following the beautiful tracts of the Via Alpina, provided with routes and well-equipped mountain refuges. In the heart of the Alps lies a very special historic nature trail, the Sentiero della Pace (Path of Peace), in memory of the First World War. Lake Garda, encircled by Mediterranean vegetation, is ideal for so many different activities: mountain biking, sailing, windsurfing, scuba diving and hiking on the surrounding mountains. The many food-and-wine trails of this region lead to the vineyards of the famous pinot noir grape, to the area where spumante sparkling wine and white wines are produced, as well as other localities where you can discover the typical specialties like the delicious chestnuts around Lake Varna. 

The Apple Trail in the Val di Non reveals a unique combination of colors and scents: it is the realm of apples, whose names are known all over the world, from Golden Delicious to Rennet. The region’s spa towns are on hand to offer relaxing holidays dedicated to the mind and body’s wellbeing and harmony. Make time for Levico or Merano Terme, famous for radon therapy and beauty treatments of all types. Steeped in tradition, Trentino Alto Adige is home to a wide array of events: from the traditional Christmas markets of Bolzano and Merano to the festival of San Vigilio in Trento, as well as local festivals and countless fairs dedicated to wine, chestnuts, mushrooms and other excellent local products. 

*WHAT TO TASTE*
The traditional food of Trentino Alto Adige is based on simple yet tasty dishes, made with the products of local agriculture and farming. The region’s most celebrated specialty is the Tyrol smoked ham known as Speck. For salami, kaminwurz is very tasty; with typical cheeses represented by grana trentin, toma di montagna and casolet cheeses. Everyone knows polenta, served as a first course and prepared with corn meal or buckwheat, and served with a meat, cheese or mushroom sauce. Other first courses are barley soup, pasta and beans, mushroom soup and the most popular, brò brusà, a simple yet tasty local soup. As for main courses, the specialties of the region are: rabbit with grappa, goulash, roe deer with polenta, trout in every possible way, and lucanica, a pork sausage. The queen of local food is the Val di Non apple, used to prepare the famous strudel and fruit tarts. Trentino Alto Adige also boasts a remarkable production of prized wines, including Merlot, Cabernet, Pinot, Chardonnay, and the area’s excellent spumante. ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

TRAVEL NOTES
*Tuscany*
22.993 km² - 3,7 million inhabitants​








*DESCRIPTION*
Tuscany is located in central Italy and stretches from the Apennines to the Tyrrhenian Sea. Its landscape, artistic heritage and stand-out cities - first among them Florence - make Tuscany an unquestioned protagonist of international tourism. In this region, nature has many different facets, starting from the coast that alternates long and sandy beaches, like the Versilia beach, with rocky cliffs and steep headlands. The islands of the Tuscan Archipelago, surrounded by Mediterranean vegetation, a crystal-clear sea and rich seabeds, are peerless. You can admire sceneries of uncontaminated nature in the Apuan Alps and in several protected areas, such as the Orbetello Lagoon, home to many species of migrant birds, including pink egrets. However, the most typical sceneries of the region are those that merge the beauty of nature with the millenary work of man. 

The amazing Gulf of Baratti and the sites of Vetulonia, Vulci and Pitigliano guard necropoli and vestiges of the Etruscan civilization, while Roselle and Cosa evoke memories from the Roman Age. Medieval villages, historical towns, castles and defense systems, country churches (the so-called pievi) and beautiful abbeys, like the one of Sant'Antimo, are scattered all over the territory and their profiles stand out in the landscapes of the Crete Senesi, Orcia Valley, Garfagnana, Chianti and the Maremma. Finally, Tuscany is full of spas: Montecatini, Saturnia, Montepulciano, Monsummano and Bagno Vignoni, which offer relaxing holidays thanks to their thermal waters and well-equipped facilities for all types of treatments. 

*WHAT TO SEE*
Tuscany hosts innumerable astounding localities, many of which are also named UNESCO World Heritage Sites; of course, one must begin with Florence. Famous all over the world, the ancient Signoria dei Medici is the preeminent cradle of culture and art. It is a true museum under the sky containing countless monuments, including the Duomo, with Giotto’s Bell Tower; Santa Maria Novella; Palazzo Vecchio; and the Uffizi Gallery, with all its unique masterpieces. The charm of Florence is also evident along the Arno River, on the picturesque Ponte Vecchio, and in the workshops of artisans that liven up the lanes of the old town. Another extraordinary destination is Siena, with its Medieval town center– itself included on the UNESCO World Heritage List – and culminating with the evocative Piazza del Campo, also theatre for the famous Palio. 

Pisa gathers its main monuments in Piazza dei Miracoli, among which is the Leaning Tower that makes up part of an incredibly-valuable artistic area that is protected by UNESCO as well. Pienza is the “ideal Renaissance town” that was wanted and created by Pope Pius II. The spectacular arrangement of the spaces and the richness of the buildings make this town an artistic treasure (an additional UNESCO insertion). San Gimignano stands out among the small towns of the region, a Medieval town characterized by its towers and “tower homes” (another site recognized by UNESCO). Of countless other Tuscan particularities, the Orcia Valley (UNESCO) deserves to be mentioned for the beauty of its fields and landscapes that have inspired many Renaissance artists. 

*WHAT TO DO*
Tuscany offers a wide range of vacation proposals to satisfy all demands: “active” holidays, relaxing stays and special routes that combine nature, art and history. The coast, with its alternating sandy beaches and rocky areas, along with the islands of the Tuscan Archipelago, offer possibilities for both relaxation and physical activity, e.g. water sports: from sailing and windsurfing to canoeing and scuba diving along its beautiful seabeds. The best way to visit the coast and its green pinewoods is on a bicycle. By night, you can certainly have fun in one of the many trendy venues and discoclubs of Viareggio, Forte dei Marmi, Porto Ercole and Porto Santo Stefano. Famous for its landscapes, Tuscany is the ideal place for a “green” holiday: from Garfagnana to the Maremma, from Casentino to Chianti - anywhere is a great place for hiking, mountain biking or horseback riding. (The area is also full of agritourisms from which to choose.)

The many protected areas reveal particular environments, like the steep heights of the Apuan Alps, Orbetello Lagoon and the Maremma National Park, dominated by the Mediterranean scrub. Special routes lead to the discovery of the mineral resources of the region: for instance, the Archaeological and Mining Park of San Silvestro contains the millenary history of mining on these Metalliferous Hills with geological routes inside the mines; additionally, you can visit the precious white marble quarries of the Apuan Alps. Amidst wonderful sceneries and Medieval vestiges, the Via Francigena is an extremely charming and topical spiritual itinerary that still attracts tourists and the devout alike. 

If you are looking for a relaxing stay, you can spend some time in one of the region's many spas, each with different features; try Saturnia, Montecatini or Monsummano Terme, renowned for its detoxifying and skin treatments. Plenty of food-and-wine itineraries along the wine routes include stops at wineries and farms for tasting very high-caliber wines and the genuine typical products. Tuscany has a rich calendar of cultural, religious and folklore events: from the world-famous Palio of Siena and the Viareggio Carnival, to the Saracen Tournament in Arezzo and the “explosion of the cart” in Florence on Easter Sunday, among countless other local festivals. 

*WHAT TO TASTE*
The origins of Tuscan food are rather rustic, as we can see from its basic ingredients: bread, even stale bread, spelt, legumes and vegetables. 
Some typical appetizers are crostini (toasted bread) topped by spreads like cream of chicken liver and spleen, panzanella, and salame, including finocchiona, a fennel-flavored salame. The typical first course is soup, like the famous ribollita or bean soup, spelt soup, pici (a type of spaghetti from the area of Siena), or pappardelle with hare. A famous fish dish is cacciucco soup, followed by mullets and the stockfish stew of Livorno. Among meat dishes, the bistecca fiorentina (grilled T-bone steak) is the most popular; guinea-fowl meat, pork and game are quite common as well. The typical desserts are castagnaccio (chestnut cake), buccellato (anise cake) and cantucci. Wine production here is excellent for both variety and quality: Tuscany produces the finest wines in Italy, from Chianti to Vino Nobile Montepulciano, Brunello di Montalcino, Vernaccia di San Gimignano and many more. Vin Santo, a sweet and liqueur-like wine, is paired with cantucci (almond cookies, or what Americans refer to as biscotti). ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

TRAVEL NOTES
*Umbria*
8.456 km² - 0,9 million inhabitants​








*DESCRIPTION*
Everchanging, untouched landscapes in the green of winding valleys make Umbria a region that will never fail to amaze. This region comprises mainly hills, mountains, hollows and plains and extends along the Tiber’s central basin. At the heart of the boot, it is the only region with no coastline. It includes Lake Trasimeno, central Italy’s largest lake. The area still has the remains of Etruscan settlements, particularly around Castiglione del Lago, where the loveliness of the natural landscape combines with the romanticism and stillness of the lake. Moving on from the two lakes, we come to the Cascate delle Marmore waterfalls near Terni, some of the most beautiful in Europe. The waters dive into the River Nera with a spectacular 165 m (541 ft) drop, and are surrounded by lush vegetation. This is the spot for sports lovers who enjoy canoeing, kayaking, and not only. Still in the province of Terni, tourists looking to get the feel of Umbria should not miss out on two little gems: one of them is linked to history and the other to the territory. Carsulae is an ancient Roman town traversed by the ancient Via Flaminia, where important public buildings have been discovered. We can still see the remains of the S. Damiano Arch, with particularly beautiful and fascinating surroundings. The other gem, closely linked to the area’s makeup is the Dunarobba Fossil Forest, a rare example of a forest that existed 3 million years ago, with very well-preserved tree trunks set in a lunar landscape. 

*WHAT TO SEE*
The charm of Umbria derives from its fusion of art, nature, peace and calm, the inspirations behind its various localities that comprise Renaissance masterpieces and small Medieval towns embedded in the hills. Gubbio is one of these, the oldest village in Umbria that reached its full splendor in the Middle Ages; the Cathedral; the Consul’s Palace, symbol of the town; and the Ducal Palace are just some of the attractions that testify to Gubbio's status as a jewel of Umbria. Gubbio not only attracts visitors with its art, but also with its spectacular traditional festivals like the Corsa dei Ceri (Candle Race) and the Palio Balestra (a Medieval crossbow contest on horseback). The former takes place in honor of the Patron Saint, the latter in memory of its ancient past. Another of the countless charming Umbrian cities is Orvieto, with its famous Duomo, one of the masterpieces of Italian Gothic art, and St. Patrick’s Well, a 62-meter-deep (203 feet) feat of engineering characterized by two spiral staircases that wind around the well (yet never meet), with 248 steps down to the water. 

Then Spoleto, a picturesque town that boasts a thousand-year-old history, still preserves images from the past in its Medieval and Renaissance architecture. Its stone lanes and its most famous monuments are the setting for international cultural events, such as the Festival of the Two Worlds, a wonderful occasion for enjoying a high-quality artistic atmosphere. Between art and spirituality, a visit to the Medieval town of Assisi is essential; a UNESCO World Heritage Site,its represents “a series of masterpieces of man‘s creative spirit.” Everything revolves around its most renowned citizen, St. Francis, Patron Saint of Italy: from the Basilica, which is dedicated to the Saint and contains his tomb, to the hermitage (Eremo delle Carceri), a few kilometers outside the town walls, where St. Francis used to retreat in prayer. Assisi is very welcoming and lively, and its inhabitants seem to want to share their age-old traditions with visitors; Calendimaggio, for instance, is a splendid historical commemoration that turns Assisi into an old Medieval town inhabited by knights and ladies, bowmen and standard-bearers that belong to a distant, far-off past. 

Perugia, Umbria’s main city dates back to Antiquity and is composed of a higher section on the hill, whence the Medieval villages spread out on its slopes. The historic center teems with cultural and architectural masterpieces, with one of the most extensive museum collections in Italy. With its vibrant cultural center, two universities and internationally-influential expos, Perugia is a great draw for tourists that also offers a cosmopolitan atmosphere. 

*WHAT TO DO*
Set like a gem in the heart of Italy, Umbria is perfect for those who love nature and want to discover its woods, castles, sanctuaries and, why not, Assisi and Spello, right up to the slopes of Mount Subasio. Near Terni, the Cascate delle Marmore waterfalls attract visitors from every part of Europe, not only for the splendor of their waters but also for the possiblities to canoe and kayak, and for the child-friendly itineraries that include exciting tours through the Umbrian terrain. Another charming route in timeless places is that of faith and spirituality, following in the footprints of the region’s most celebrated citizens, St. Francis of Assisi, St. Clare, and St. Benedict of Norcia. Walking along the Via Francigena of St. Francis, you will see boundless landscapes through an intimate perspective, and enjoy the company of other pilgrims at the same time. Along the way are various places to stay and to eat.

Another possible itinerary is through the famous “wine trails” that will satisfy all five senses by way of nature, taste, history and traditions. Besides the obvious wine tasting, one can take part in food and wine traditions and admire the old crafts of ceramics, glass and wood - typical artisan goods with ancient origins. Visiting oil presses will give vacationers the opportunity to appreciate the olive oil culture of this region, the pride of all the grove cultivators and oil presses producing Umbrian quality olive oil. 

*WHAT TO TASTE*
Umbria, a small region with great tastes, satisfies all palates: the best dish for meat lovers is pork, masterfully treated by Umbrian butchers who turn the meat into delicacies like sausages, tasty hams and salami, like those of Norcia, to eat with unsalted bread that brings out the taste. The best of Umbria's cheeses are mature pecorino sheep’s cheese and fresh or ripe goat’s milk cheese. The lentils of Castelluccio di Norcia, a tasty ingredient for soups, main courses or side dishes, were awarded the PGI mark by the European Union (Protected Geographical Indication). This rich array of dishes goes hand-in-hand with the genuine quality of the products, including the truffle, the most precious of all. 

The most common variety is the black truffle, very popular with pasta or with game, especially in the area of Norcia and Spoleto, but more valuable white truffles can be found as well, particularly in the Tiberina Valley, Orvieto and Gubbio. Everything is seasoned with the golden and fruity olive oil produced in this region, which enhances any dish without upstaging the flavor; Umbrian oil of high quality is awarded with a PDO quality mark (Protected Designation of Origin). For dessert, you must try the typical Umbrian cake, panpepato, and other regional desserts made according to centuries-old recipes. Finally, Umbria is particularly suitable for wine growing, and its mild climate gives this land top-quality white and red wines, including, among the many well-known labels, Assisi Grechetto and Sagrantino di Montefalco. ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

TRAVEL NOTES
*Veneto*
18.399 km² - 4,9 million inhabitants​








*DESCRIPTION*
Situated in Italy's northeast, Veneto extends from the Dolomites to the Adriatic Sea, by way of an expansive range of hills and a valley furrowed by rivers, canals and the Po River Delta. The typical scenery of Veneto's coast is the Venetian lagoon, and, right on this very lagoon stands perhaps the most unique city in the entire world - Venice, visited by millions of tourists every year. Yet all of the Veneto, a region with a thousand different faces, is the custodian of natural, artistic, and traditional treasures. Veneto expresses an extraordinary variety in its scenery: from the Dolomites, dipped in the crimson shades of the sunset, to the eastern shore of Lake Garda and Peschiera del Garda, Torri del Benaco and other tourist destinations. Long, sandy beaches alternate with well-known resorts such as Jesolo, Bibione, Cavallino and Caorle. 

In this spectacular natural setting lies a rich cultural heritage that renders the Veneto such a fascinating region, from its cities of art to the magnificent Palladian villas scattered along the Brenta Riviera. And not to be forgotten are the small villages of Arquà Petrarca, Monselice, Asolo and Bassano del Grappa that bring together the most typical aspects of this diverse and varied region. 
Veneto is also an ideal destination for a vacation of comfort and relaxation, thanks to its possession of thermal waters with their valuable therapeutic properties: the gentle slopes of the Euganean Hills are home to the well-equipped facilities of the Euganean Spas: e.g. Abano, Montegrotto and Teolo, where guests can combine treatments and therapies with pleasant excursions out into the surrounding areas. 

*WHAT TO SEE*
Veneto is a region full of fascination and charm, with countless natural and artistic attractions, as well as a wide range of not-to-be-missed sights and localities. The first stop on your journey of discovery, naturally, should be Venice, a UNESCO World Heritage Site that also comprises its lagoon, islands and the Grand Canal, flanked by ancient, embellished buildings that recall the splendor of the ancient Maritime Republic. Venice, famous for its historic Carnival, Murano glass, and Burano lace, can be visited on foot, via small lanes (called calli) (and over numerous bridges) - or by boat - from steamboats to gondolas, carrying passengers along the canals to admire some of the most singularly special panoramas in the world. Piazza San Marco, with its Basilica flaunting Byzantine mosaics and domes; the Doge’s Palace, the labyrinth of lanes dotted by shops and workshops; churches decorated with paintings, sculptures and frescoes; museums and even the most hidden piazzas, are all unforgettable. 

Another site on the UNESCO list is Verona’s historic center, a unique blend of the Renaissance, Medieval and Roman architectonic styles. The city’s most famous monuments are Juliet’s romantic balcony, made famous by Shakespeare’s tragedy, and the arena, which becomes a spectacular outdoor opera house during the summer. Nature is another one of the Veneto's excellencies: the Dolomites were recently added to the UNESCO World Heritage List due to their remarkable shape and the fascinating interplay of light between their peaks and pinnacles. This is the ideal world for ski enthusiasts: a huge area with miles of slopes and well-equipped resorts - first among them, the exclusive and elegant Cortina d'Ampezzo, the “pearl” of the Dolomites and one of the most famous mountain resorts in the world. 

Padua, the city of culture par excellence, offers its visitors many attractions, from the Basilica of St. Anthony, a destination for religious tourism, to the wonderful Scrovegni Chapel, a timeless masterpiece entirely frescoed by Giotto. Its 16th-Century Botanical Garden, rich in medicinal herbs, is also a World Heritage Site. The historic center of Vicenza, characterized by the classical style of architect Andrea Palladio, has also been granted UNESCO status, together with the marvelous stately homes he designed, including the stunning Villa Capra Valmarana and Villa Poiana, surrounded by great parks. This region has many more surprises in store for visitors to Belluno, Treviso and Rovigo. Even the smallest towns are steeped in history and culture: Asolo, a picturesque Medieval village; Possagno, dominated by the Mausoleum of Canova; and the walled towns of Cittadella, Monselice, Montagnana and Castelfranco Veneto, are by now integral parts of the regional landscape. 

*WHAT TO DO*
Mountain, sea or hill, the Veneto region offers exciting vacations in natural surroundings, with the opportunities for sport, relaxation and enjoyable experiences. From the Dolomites to Lessinia, famous resorts like Cortina d’Ampezzo, Falcade, San Vito di Cadore and others offer peerless experiences for winter sports enthusiasts: adrenaline-fuelled slopes for skiing or snowboarding, snow-rafting, climbing, trekking at all levels, special courses for cross-country skiing, snowshoe walks and exciting dogsled races. The golden coast that stretches from Bibione to Cavallino is perfect for working out: beach volleyball, sailing, surfing, waterskiing and cycling in cool pinewoods and pristine surroundings. Enjoy the nightlife in the trendy bars and clubs of tourist resorts. Golf enthusiasts will find several “greens” in the hills, with Lake Garda in the background or near the coast. 

Nature lovers can go on excursions or follow trekking trails in the protected areas of Veneto, such as the National Park of the Dolomites of Belluno, renowned for its breathtaking scenery, or the Park of Lessinia, where you can see the typical fauna of the foothills of the Alps. You can visit many places while mountain biking, including the Asiago Plateau, which is crossed by a network of trails with different levels of difficulty, amid extraordinarily beautiful landscapes. The charming Po Delta and the other areas of the lagoon, dominated by the reflection of the sky on the water and populated by hundreds of bird species, are a real paradise for those who enjoy bird-watching and nature photography, while the shores of Lake Garda, surrounded by the typical Mediterranean scrub, offer plenty of room for water sports, sailing, boating and scuba diving. 

You can enjoy a relaxing stay at the many spas in the region, including the renowned Terme Euganee (Euganean Spas), with treatments and beauty therapy to restore balance between body and mind. Lovers of good food can follow the many wine trails: from Bardolino to Pramaggiore, from Conegliano to the other areas that have become known for their wine production, stopping at the wineries to taste excellent wines and typical products. The schedule of events is always full; some of these events are renowned worldwide, especially the Biennale and the Carnival of Venice, followed by exhibitions and art shows, several religious and village festivals, and the food fairs (sagre), even in the smallest village. 

*WHAT TO TASTE*
Although the cuisine does differ from one province to another, the food of the region is based on some common ingredients: rice, vegetables and especially polenta. Polenta, particularly loved by the natives of Veneto, is prepared and eaten with meat, fish or cheese. Beans from Lamon (province of Belluno) are a typical product of the area, as is asparagus from Bassano del Grappa, the celeriac of Verona and the red radicchio of Treviso, which has become a universal ingredient even outside Treviso. Another specialty of this province is the soapa calda, a warm soup with pigeon and chicken; in the nearby areas of the Alps you can also have mushrooms and roe deer, while the Asiago Plateau is well-known for its cheese. In the lagoon, on the other hand, it's seafood.

Among the typical dishes of the area are risotto with scallops, scampi and cuttlefish, saor (sardines marinated with vinegar and onions), dried salt cod or Vicenza-style cod. Stewed eel (bisato) is a Venetian specialty. There are many typical desserts, including fritters, zaletti (polenta cookies), Carnival galani (pastries) and the pandoro from Verona that later became renowned nationally. Veneto also boasts an extensive and valued production of red and white wines, including Amarone di Valpolicella, Breganze Bianco, Bardolino and Soave, to mention but a few. Raisin wines are best represented by the Recioto di Soave; sparkling wines (spumante) are also a favorite , in particular Prosecco from Conegliano-Valdobbiadene. The production of grappa is remarkable in Bassano del Grappa and in Conegliano. ​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

KNOW ITALY
*The splendor of the mountains: Christmas markets and the five stars route of art and tradition*
Trentino Alto Adige / South Tyrol​




































It is called the five stars route: every year, from November 25th to January 6th, five charming towns in Trentino Alto Adige (Bressanone, Brunico, Merano, Vipiteno and Bolzano) welcome Christmastime, with Christmas markets that reproduce a Christmas fairytale atmosphere and that make the days of Advent unforgettable. In addition to these markets, you cannot miss the wonderful Christmas market of Trento that attracts 500,000 visitors every year. These markets are among the most popular in Italy, where you can purchase items for your festivities, as well as artisan products and local food and wines.








The pines and firs trees, majestic symbols of Christmas, traditionally decorated with apples, nuts, gingerbread cookies and typical wooden decorations, are the leitmotif of these markets. All these markets feature their own unique characteristics that vary according to local tradition, which is why visitors would do well to see them all.





















































Start with beautiful, Medieval Bressanone, where, during Advent, Christmas lights decorate the Town Hall and Square, framed by the charming scenography of the Cathedral and the Church of San Michele. The typical wooden houses, decorated and adorned, offer various local artisan crafts: from Christmas nativity items to sculptures, from handmade ceramics to candles, from the snow globes to glass angels and the whole range of Tyrolean Christmas items.

















Visitors can taste and buy many of the Val d'Isarco food and wine specialties. Performances by local choirs in the days leading up to Christmas, as well as the live demonstrations by artisans that show off their artistic abilities and products, make this market even more memorable. The event is enhanced by the Christmas Nativity Museum inside the Palazzo Vescovile (Bishop's Palace), a tradition carried on for over 800 years. The other star on this Christmas tour is the town of Brunico, this time of year enveloped in a charming atmosphere that satisfies all the senses: lovely lights, scent of pine trees, magical concerts, tastings of its delicacies - the list goes on.







































































This "pearl" of Val Pusteria is ideal for wintertime fun, skiing the slopes of Plan de Corones and browsing the stands set up in the Medieval Via Bastioni and in the Tshurtschenthaler Park, where shoppers can admire wooden toys, Christmas decorations and leather, glass and ceramic products. These precious, local craftworks make perfect gifts and souvenirs. The streets of Brunico are also characterized by its typical smells and flavors: from the fragrant vin brulé to a range of local dishes.












































The third stop on our Christmas markets itinerary is the town of Merano. This town was chosen by Princess Elizabeth of Habsburg, better known as Sissi, for its mild climate and healthy baths (thermal baths are wonderful here). This is the ideal place to combine leisure and relaxation: from thermal bath treatments and excursions into pristine nature, to walking among the splendid market stalls to view the rare artisan goods. During this period, the historic center dresses up its streets and alleys with fantastic Christmas decorations. The scent of hot drinks, of spices and christmas sweets blend in the air, merging with the music and traditions of the holiday season.

























































































These traditions live in various events, concerts and parades, such as that for San Nicolò, Patron Saint of the city of Merano, with his faithful servant Knecht Ruprecht. The actor who plays the role of the Saint distributes sweets while Knecht Ruprecht serves the most restless children with pieces of coal. To experience to the fullest the joyful and merry Christmas atmosphere, you cannot go without visiting the outdoor skating rink in Piazza Terme, and the large market with 80 exhibitors offering a rich variety of ideas for Christmas gifts: decorations, glass and ceramics, traditional cloths, wooden statues and felt slippers, toys and typical pastries.


























The fourth "star" is the delightful town of Vipiteno. This town in the Dolomites is built up along the enchanted Via Città Nuova, a long and narrow pedestrian street characterized by lovely two-story wooden houses, with their typical colorful and crenellated bow windows that are decorated with hundreds of lights and decorations at Christmastime.








The late-Medieval architecture of the historic center shows the influx of many mining entrepreneurs who, around 1300, with their financial resources and cosmopolitan vision, gave a special design to the town. The glory of that period, combined with renovation and restoration works, made sure that Vipiteno was inserted into the catalogue of the "Most Beautiful Villages in Italy" in 2002. In its small but charming Christmas market on the main piazza, and with the backdrop of the imposing Torre delle Dodici (Tower of the Twelve), boasts an array of local and handicraft products for sell: from candles and dried flowers to Christmas decorations in all shapes, colors and materials, and the furniture items, such as handwoven tablecloths and cushions. Many culinary delicacies can be tasted: vin brulè, dried fruit, aromatic bread and all kinds of pralines, jams, and much more. 








The last stop on this fascinating route is Bolzano. The largest city in Trentino Alto Adige, a meeting point and cultural merging between the Mediterranean and Central Europe, the city center appears but a Medieval village.





















































Thanks to the Austrian-style buildings, the ancient arcades and the charming atmosphere that reigns in the "Enchanted Forest" of Palais Campofranco, Bolzano takes you through the magical traditions of Advent in the Alpines. At Christmastime, Piazza Walther displays the typical wooden houses of the Christmas Market, and the city is dressed up with sounds and colors: hundreds of lights illuminate the streets of the historic center, while in the background we can hear the traditional melodies. 



































Eighty exhibitors in their booths offer typical decorations made of glass, wood and ceramic, many linked to the most authentic artisan traditions of Trentino Alto Adige, and moreover the cooking specialties and delicious Christmas desserts such as the famous "Zelten" of Bolzano. Furthermore, visitors can also admire the handicraft market in Piazza Municipio, the solidarity market, the handicraft show, the market of the enchanted forest, discovering everyday what is hidden behind the windows of the great Advent calendar of the building Max Valier, located in Via della Posta.



































Lastly, another important market, not included in the five stars route but that is definitely worth a trip, is the market of Trento (November 19th to December 30th). In 18 years, this market has managed to make the city one of the main stops for tourists wanting to enjoy the Christmas spirit.












































A Medieval city (already known in Roman times) where the fusion of Italian and German traditions and culture can be felt and breathed, Trento boasts a fantastic Christmas market (sometimes organized in cooperation with the market in Innsbruck). It is an opportunity for adults and children alike to experience the lovely fairytale atmosphere, in addition to the scents and flavors of this land. A food and wine "island" represents, even from the physical point of view, the heart of the market; here, Christmas revelers will not be able to avoid the strudel, the Potatoes Tortel, and the Strauben Polenta, and all the typical Christmas sweets, accompanied by a glass of tea or spicy vin brulè. 











































































































​
Several stalls fill the main square, Piazza Fiera, and are bursting with many decorations that seem to introduce the visitors into a different world. This is one more reason to visit this wonderful city that the Emperor Claudius called "splendidum municipium." Nothing remains but to wish you a pleasant journey to these enchanted markets and the charming towns where they are held.
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*Guggenheim ready to host Italian Futurism.*
Works coming from museums and private collections will be on show in New York in early 2014.​







“Italian Futurism, 1909-1944: Reconstructing the Universe”: this extraordinary exhibition will have its opening at the Guggenheim Museum in New York on Feb. 21, 2014. This outstanding show has been organized to re-evatuale and broaden the notion of what avant-garde means, focusing on one of Europe’s most important 20th-century movements. Vivien Greene, the Guggenheim’s curator of 19th- and early-20th-century art, successfully gathered 375 works coming from European museums and private collections. Although the majority is made of paintings and drawings, a huge selection of “other kind of pieces” will be on display, adding a unique touch to the whole show.

This is actually the first exhibition of Italian Futurism organized in the United States, examining the historical sweep of the movement from its inception with F. T. Marinetti’s Futurist manifesto in 1909, through its demise at the end of World War II. The Guggenheim is right in introducing it as a multidisciplinary show, as beyond paintings, it is going to encompass sculpture, architecture, design, ceramics, fashion, film, photography, advertising, free-form poetry, publications, music, theatre, and performance, all executed between 1909 and 1944.

Futurism was an international art movement founded in Italy in 1909, although there where parallel movements in several other countries, mainly Russia and Englang. Born as a refreshing contrast to the weepy sentimentalism of Romanticism, Futurism tended to emphasize anything that could be associated with the contemporary idea of future, such as speed, noise, machines, pollution, cities, technology and youth. Among the key figures of the movement there are several Italians, such as Filippo Tommaso Marinetti, Umberto Boccioni, Carlo Carrà, Gino Severini, Giacomo Balla, Antonio Sant’Elia, Bruno Munari.​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

What can I say... Absolutely fantastic thread! Many interesting informations and awesome photos about ITALY - one of world´s most amazing countries. Pls, keep posting, IThomas!:applause:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*The Gelato World Tour is heading to Melbourne.*
Thousands of people are expected to join this extraordinary food festival in Australia.​







Eight cities in the five continents have been selected this year to become the capitals of gelato, that good, genuine, nutritious food, presented in hundreds of flavours. These cities, Rome, Valencia, Dubai, Sao Paulo, Shanghai, Melbourne, Austin, and Berlin, have already started welcoming thousands of people to their public squares and contributing to highlighting artisans and local products.

Sixteen gelato artisans have been selected for each stage to compete with flavours combining tradition and innovation, aiming at creating new tastes using the best ingredients. The Italian (May) and Spanish (July) editions have already shown that the Gelato World Tour represent an incredible opportunity for ice creams “artists” to show their own recipes to the audience and the media.

In Melbourne, where the show is about to start (25-27 October), Gelato World Tour Village visitors will be offered the chance to participate to short lessons about the art of making gelato taught by instructors from Carpigiani Gelato University. They will also have the chance to watch how gelato is produced right in front of their eyes, and taste fresh gelato by purchasing the Gelato Pass. The Gelato Museum, instead, will present fun and educational workshops for children, and provide the chance to discover the history of gelato, from 12,000 BC to today. Finally, several Italian companies involved with artisan gelato are expected to enrich the event with their products and culture.

Alongside the World Tour, a special competition will be on stage. A selected committee of experts and trade associations has already started identifying up to 16 of the best gelato artisans from the hosting country. Each gelato artisan will present his/her own single best flavour. The final standings will be calculated according to the votes of the public and of a technical jury, allowing both specialists and visitors to judge together the proposals, deciding the winner for each leg. The top three will compete at the Grand Finale of the Gelato World Tour in September 2014 in Rimini, for the title of World’s Best Gelato.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

ITALIAN LITERATURE
*The 14th century*​

The literature of 14th-century Italy dominated Europe for centuries to follow and may be regarded as the starting point of the Renaissance. Three names stand out: Dante, Petrarch, and Boccaccio.








*Dante*
Dante Alighieri is one of the most important and influential names in all European literature, but it was only after his exile from his native Florence at age 37 (1302) that he set out to write more ambitious works. Il convivio (c. 1304–07; “The Banquet”), revealing his detailed knowledge of scholastic philosophy, though incomplete, was the first great example of a treatise in vernacular prose: its language avoided the ingenuousness of popular writers and the artificiality of the translators from Latin. De vulgari eloquentia (“On Vernacular Eloquence”), written about the same time, but in Latin, contained the first theoretical discussion and definition of the Italian literary language. Both these works remained unfinished. In a later doctrinal work, also in Latin, De monarchia (written c. 1313; On World Government), Dante expounded his political theories, which demanded the coordination of the two medieval powers, pope and emperor.

Dante’s genius found its fullest development in his Commedia (written c. 1308–21; The Divine Comedy), an allegorical poem in terza rima (stanzas of three lines of 11 syllables each, rhyming aba, bcb, cdc, etc.), the literary masterpiece of the Middle Ages and one of the greatest products of any human mind. The central allegory of the poem was essentially medieval, taking the form of a journey through the worlds beyond the grave, with, as guides, the Roman poet Virgil and the lady of the Vita nuova, Beatrice, who symbolize reason and faith, respectively. The poem is divided into three cantiche, or narrative sections: Inferno, Purgatorio, and Paradiso. Each section contains 33 cantos, with the very first canto serving as an overall prologue. Dante, through his experiences and encounters on the journey, gains understanding of the gradations of damnation, expiation, and beatitude, and the climax of the poem is his momentary vision of God. The greatness of the poem lies in its complex imaginative power of construction, inexhaustible wealth of poetry, and continuing significance of spiritual meanings. It is remarkable that Dante’s reputation suffered a 400-year eclipse after enjoying immediate popularity. It was revived in the Romantic period, and his work continues to influence modern poets both inside and outside of Italy.

*Petrarch*
The intellectual interests of Petrarch (Francesco Petrarca, died 1374) were literary and rhetorical rather than logical and philosophical; his political views were more opportunistic than Dante’s and his poetic technique more elaborate though less powerful. Petrarch’s influence on literature was enormous and lasting—stretching through the Italian humanists of the following century to poets and scholars throughout western Europe. He rejected medieval Scholasticism and took as his models the classical Latin authors and the Church Fathers. This convergence of interests is apparent in his ethical and religious works. Humanist ideals inspired his Latin poem Africa (begun c. 1338) and his historical works, but the autobiographical dialogue Secretum meum (written 1342–58; Petrarch’s Secret) is most important for a full understanding of his conflicting ideals. 

The Canzoniere—a collection of sonnets, songs, sestine, ballads, and madrigals, on which he worked indefatigably from 1330 until his death—gave these ideals poetic expression. Although this collection of vernacular poems intended to tell the story of his love for Laura, it was in fact an analysis and evocation not of present love but of passion that he had overcome. The main element of this poetry was therefore in the elaboration of its art, even if it always reflected the genuine spiritual conflicts exposed in the Secretum. In addition to the Canzoniere Petrarch wrote a vernacular allegorical poem, the Trionfi (1351–74; Triumphs), in the medieval tradition, but it lacked the moral and poetical inspiration of Dante’s great poem.

The literary phenomenon known as Petrarchism developed rapidly within the poet’s lifetime and continued to grow during the following three centuries, deeply influencing the literatures of Italy, Spain, France, and England. His followers did not merely imitate but accepted his practice of strict literary discipline and his forms, including his preference for the sonnet—without which the European literary Renaissance would be unthinkable.








*Boccaccio*
Boccaccio’s early writings, almost all of which are available in English translation, were purely literary, without any didactic implications. His first prose work, Il filocolo (c. 1336; “Love’s Labour”), derived from the French romance Floire et Blancheflor, was an important literary experiment. Inability to write on an epic scale was evident in his two narrative poems in eight-line stanzas, Il filostrato (c. 1338; “Frustrated by Love”) and Teseida (c. 1340; The Book of Theseus), while his Ameto, or, more properly, Commedia delle ninfe fiorentine (1341–42; “Comedy of the Florentine Nymphs”), a novel written in prose and verse, and his Fiammetta (c. 1343; Amorous Fiammetta), a prose novel, showed the influence of classical literature on the formation of his style. 

The Decameron (1348–53), a prose collection of 100 stories recounted by 10 narrators—3 men and 7 women—over 10 days, was Boccaccio’s most mature and important work. Its treatment of contemporary urban society ranged from the humorous to the tragic. Stylistically the most perfect example of Italian classical prose, it had enormous influence on Renaissance literature.

As a disciple of Petrarch, Boccaccio shared the humanist interests of his age, as shown in his Latin epistles and encyclopedic treatises. An admirer of Dante, he also wrote a Trattatello in laude di Dante (written c. 1360; “Treatise in Praise of Dante”; Eng. trans. The Life of Dante) and a commentary on the first 17 cantos of the Inferno. He contributed to allegorical poetry with L’amorosa visione (written 1342–43).

*Popular literature and romances*
During the second half of the 14th century, Florence remained a centre of culture, but its literature developed a more popular character. The best-known representative of this development was bellman and town crier Antonio Pucci (died 1388), whose vast verse production included poems on local Florentine lore, as well as historical and legendary verse narratives. Florentine narrative literature was represented by the Pecorone (c. 1378; “Dullard”), stories by Ser Giovanni Fiorentino after a pattern established by Boccaccio, and Franco Sacchetti’s Trecentonovelle (c. 1390; “Three Hundred Short Stories”), which provide colourful and lively descriptions of people and places.

The recasting of the Carolingian and Arthurian cycles continued along lines established during the 13th century. Compilations in prose and verse became more common, and Franco-Venetian literature gained in literary value. Epic legends were turned into romantic stories, which appealed more to their illiterate audiences in town squares and other public places. Novels by Andrea da Barberino, cantari with legendary subjects by the above-mentioned Antonio Pucci, and the anonymous Pulzella gaia, Bel Gherardino, Donna del Vergiù, and Liombruno were written in a popular style combining irony and common sense.

*Religious and historical literature*
The most important author of religious literature was Jacopo Passavanti, whose Specchio di vera penitenza (“The Mirror of True Penitence”) was a collection of sermons preached in 1354. Less polished, but of greater literary value, were the translations of Latin legends concerning St. Francis and his followers collected in the anonymous Fioretti di San Francesco (The Little Flowers of St. Francis).

Vernacular historiography of this period could be described as popular literature, with Florence as its main centre. Florence’s two principal chroniclers were Dino Compagni and Giovanni Villani. Compagni wrote his chronicle between 1310 and 1312, after having taken part in the political struggles of his town; his dramatic account of the episodes and the liveliness of his prose made it the most original work of medieval Italian historiography. Villani’s Cronica (“Chronicle”) in 12 books, written from 1308 to 1348, was less personal; it followed the medieval tradition by beginning with the building of the Tower of Babel and included many apocryphal tales. The last six books, which cover the period from Charles II’s Italian expedition (1265) to the author’s own time, are of importance to historians. Villani’s prose may lack the dramatic power of Compagni’s, but his work can nevertheless be described as the greatest achievement of Italian vernacular historiography during the Middle Ages. His Chronicle was versified by fellow Florentine Antonio Pucci.

From Boccaccio’s death to about the middle of the 15th century, reflective Italian poetry suffered a decline. The poetry that survives is popular in nature and written to be accompanied by music. The following period was to be characterized by critical and philological activity rather than by original creative work.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

KNOW ITALY
*The Chianti valley: an itinerary of ancient villages and fine wine*
Tuscany​
















Chianti, the area of rolling hills stretching between Florence and Siena, Arezzo and the hills of Pisa, has long been considered the “heart of Tuscany”. Its splendid landscape is dotted with dense vineyards, chestnut forests, oaks and maples, attractive medieval villages, romantic castles and charming colonial farmhouses. It is also the birthplace of one of the world’s best red wines: Chianti.



































Chianti is the ideal getaway for those wanting to experience medieval villages and romantic vineyards tucked away amongst rolling hills. From village to village, one discovers country castles and farms featuring numerous wineries and enoteca (wine shops and bars) for enjoying the fine local wine. The legendary origins of the Clante (named for a stream known since the Etruscan era) along with its winemaking tradition have made it famous worldwide. If traveling from Florence, the natural gateway to the wine country is Impruneta, featuring important monuments such as the 13th-Century crenellated bell tower and the Basilica of Santa Maria with its Treasury Museum. It is also the venue for two internationally-known autumn festivals: the grape festival with its parade of allegorical floats, and the Festival of San Luca.





















































After leaving Florence, on the way to Siena, not to be missed is the medieval village of Greve in Chianti, with its unique triangular piazza lined by buildings, porticoes and loggias all converging on the Church of Santa Croce.



































​
In September, the piazza hosts the most important winemaking festival in Chianti. Looking out over the city is the castle of the ancient, walled village of Montefioralle. Next is the tiny, picturesque medieval town of Volpaia, also an ancient center of wine production that sprung up around a castle.
















































































Further on is Radda, built around the 14th-Century church of San Nicolò and its majestic Praetorian Palace (c. 1415). It is also worth visiting the church of San Giusto in Salcio, immersed in a lush hollow among the vineyards, and the church of Santa Maria Novella, with its characteristic Roman façade. Another mandatory stop is the Chianti Classico Wine Consortium, housing the Chianti Historic Studies Centre, just outside Radda. 
















































































Continuing on towards the Chianti mountain pass, one happens upon Gaiole, one of the most well-known landscapes in Italy, and countless farms and castles, such as San Leonino and Fonterutoli.





















































After passing Siena, one finds two sites of particular historical importance: the 13th century town of Monteriggioni, built atop a hill and surrounded by a massive wall, and Castellina, the Sienese outpost of Etruscan origin, with its lovely central piazza traversed by the medieval Via delle Volte. 


























The final stops are splendid Poggibonsi, where every October a celebration of the area's ancient grape-crushing technique is held, and Montespertoli, which hosts the annual Chianti exhibition.








All Chianti wine is classified as DOCG (i.e., Guarantee of the Origin and Quality of Selected Wines); however, each Chianti is different and its characteristics vary according to its territory of origin and winemaking tradition.








The blend of grapes is always the same, though the percentages vary: Sangiovese (75-90%), Canaiolo (5-10%), and Malvasia del Chianti (5-10%). The perfect recipe was developed by Baron Ricasoli in the 19th century, with the later addition of Trebbiano Toscano. So deeply rooted is this method that Tuscan wine growers plant their varying grapevines together in the exact proportions needed to make the wine.








Here, cultivation in the typical Tuscan bow form is benefited by the porous and permeable marlstone soil, which prevents water from collecting around the roots. After the autumn grape harvest, it is not unusual to see clusters of grapes left drying on the vines, evidence of the "official” practice passed down over the centuries of adding fresh must made from raisins to the fermented wine. This reactivates the fermentation process, ensuring the sugars are completely transformed into alcohol, resulting in a dry, stable wine. Following fermentation, the wine is left to age in steel or cement tanks until March. Once bottled, it is ready to be marketed.








If a Chianti is aged for many years, at least three months of which are in a bottle, it may qualify as a Reserve as long as its total alcohol by volume is at least 12% (at the time it is released for consumption). For the Chianti Classico, it's 11.5%.








Chianti is bright ruby red in color and has an intense bouquet with notes of violet, iris and vanilla. Its flavor is balanced and dry with vanilla and almond notes. As it ages, it becomes soft and velvety. Almost 63 million bottles are produced annually.








Young Chianti and all the simple DOCG wines make perfect table wines. Aged and Reserve wines pair well with red meat, wild game, and aged cheeses.
Bottles should be stored horizontally and the wine should be served at room temperature. Typical dishes of the Tuscan cuisine are: ribollita, made from leftover cooked vegetables all “reboiled” together with the addition of stale bread and a drizzle of extra-virgin olive oil. Other regional classics include: crostini with chicken liver paté, bruschetta with tomatoes, and Sienese capocollo, more commonly known as finocchiata.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

KNOW ITALY
*Assisi, the city of Saint Francis*
Umbria​







A holy city for Christians, Assisi is an eternal destination for pilgrims wanting to the see the places where Saint Francis was born, where he worked, and where he died. In this small center – propped up on the slopes of Mount Subasio – everything in sight seems to refer to the Saint, even if it is only remotely relevant to his life. 





















































Together with almost all its surrounding territory, Assisi was named a UNESCO World Heritage Site in the year 2000, described as constituting a unique example of continuous history: a city-sanctuary beginning with its Umbrian-Roman origins, through the Medieval Age and up until today. 








The World Heritage Committee included on its list the Basilica and other sites important to the Franciscan Order, due to the fact that they represent an amalgamation of masterpieces stemming from creative human genius – aside from being a fundamental reference in European and international art history. In particular, the Basilica of St. Francis has been defined as an extraordinary example of an architectonic complex that has heavily influenced the development of art and architecture. 



































The celebration for St. Francis as Patron Saint of Italy occurs every October 4; he cultivated a humble and poor style of life, which is probably why he is Italy’s most beloved saint. In this Umbrian city, the Basilica dedicated to his name and life preserves the remains of the “mendicant of Assisi,” thus making it a destination for thousands upon thousands of religious pilgrims. Having been the birthplace of the Franciscan Order since the Middle Ages, Assisi has been the center of the Franciscan Cult and the movement’s diffusion throughout the world, focusing on a message of peace and tolerance, especially in regard to other religions. Francis died at the age of 44, and only two years later, he was canonized in an official Church ceremony in Assisi, on July 16, 1228. On that same day, Pope Gregory IX laid the first stone of the future Basilica, destined to become the “mother house” for the Franciscan Order. 








However, the initial intention of those who planned it is not one-hundred percent clear. Even today, the critics have not been able to interpret the stylistic discrepancies between the Upper and Lower churches. It has been proposed that the Sanctuary was conceived as a two-level church, with the Lower level (created to hold the Saint’s remains) to be a commemorative church, and the Upper to hold official Church liturgies: in fact the apse contains a papal throne, meaning the Pope himself is Bishop of this church. The Lower Church functions as a typical crypt or mausoleum, erected on the tomb of St. Francis (using ancient paleo-Christian practices as a model). 



































The Sanctuary of Assisi is one of the oldest existing Gothic churches in Italy, and its walls are decorated with frescoes by Cimabue, Giotto, Simone Martini and Pietro Lorenzetti. In this regard, no other church can compete with the Basilica at Assisi.




















































































































​
Every April Assisi holds the National Antiquarian Market Show in Piazza del Comune, which garners much attention for the high quality of works on display. During the first week of May, Calendimaggio is celebrated, transforming the city into an old medieval borgo, with knights and ladies decorated in flowers and sashes traversing the city. They perform in plays, concerts and dances, and compete in arching and flag flying contests held between the two ancient factions of the Medieval Age, Parte de Sopra and Parte de Sotto. The most magical time of year here is the Christmas season: concerts fill the streets and churches, and evocative Masses are celebrated in various places of worship, while Nativity Scenes (both still and live) animate Francis’s city, creating a unique atmosphere in Assisi and the neighboring villages. 















































































































































Cuisine here is basic and simple, with the local oil, golden and fruity, enriching every plate – without, meanwhile, robbing it of its original flavors. The black truffle is much loved as a condiment for pasta and game. The terrain is also rather well-adapted to viticulture, and a temperate climate has endowed this zone with prestigious wines marked D.O.C., some of the best of which include Assisi Grechetto and Assisi Rosso. 
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

THIS IS ITALY MAGAZINE
*The Museo del Duomo re-opens.*
Inauguration of the renovated Archive and the Duomo Museum in Milan.​







The new Duomo Museum or Museo del Duomo, located inside Milan’s Palazzo Reale, is set to re-open November 4th. The renovation project, led by architect Guido Canali and realized by Veneranda Fabbrica, has resulted in a brand new space. The new Grande Museo del Duomo, at almost 21, 530 sq ft, and divided into 27 different rooms, now displays not only the Tesoro del Duomo (or reliquary), but also an enormous – and as yet unseen – artistic and cultural patrimony, beautiful and of astounding variety (from sculptures, paintings, glassworks, tapestries and architectonic models that date from the 15th Century to today). 

The November 4th inauguration concludes with a special event on the programme, Cattedrale: History that Made History –1,700 Years After the Sign of Constantine and the Edict of Milan. The event narrates the journey of the Christian cult after Constantine freed the religion from its past of persecution in the year 313. Finally, the day of November 5th is reserved for an international conference, promoted by Veneranda Fabbrica and taking place in the Duomo Museum's Sala delle Colonne.​


----------



## ech wel (Apr 21, 2009)

Great thread, it makes me want to visit Italy even more!

We´re thinking of Sicily in june as our next destination... Can´t wait


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
You're welcome! In the meantime for you, a video showing a bit, the endless things that you can find in Sicily.  
PS. Don't forget to visit always this thread. Thank you!


----------

